# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Le Maître des (CD) clés

## Grand_Maître_B

Je connais pire que le Necronomicon Mortis pour attirer les deadites. Placez un panneau "Soldes" sur une vitrine vous apportera, bien plus sûrement que n'importe quelle invocation, un maximum de zombies affamés dans le magasin, avides d'actes consuméristes effrénés et parfaitement irrationnels.

 Si vous vous retrouvez perdu dans une galerie commerciale à ce moment-là, votre seule issue est de foncer, L4dead style vers la sortie qui vous cueillera, tout comme dans le jeu de Valve, bousculé, épuisé, couvert de salive des ménagères ayant flairé les bonnes affaires et sentant le vomi que vous aurez régurgité tout seul en entendant, pour la énième fois, la voix du commercial de l'étage brailler, vous rappelant qu'il faut vite profiter des soldes sur un produit coiffant à la dernière mode qui vous permettra d'avoir l'air de sortir du lit après 35 minutes d'effort devant le miroir.  

 L'expérience vous laissera pantelant et vous donnera l'immanquable sentiment que, dans notre société civilisée, tout se vend et tout s'achète pour des prix abordables pour peu que l'on sache où aller. Aussi, avant de renier à tout jamais la civilisation occidentale en vous enfuyant dans le Larzac élever des chèvres bio, vous auriez bien été tenté par l'achat d'une clé CD, que quelques sites internet proposent en prétendue toute légalité. Ces sites ne vous vendent pas le jeu, que vous avez la charge de télécharger tout seul dans votre coin, mais vous propose d'acheter la clé cd que vous n'aurez plus qu'à insérer au moment de l'installation et vous voilà avec la dernière production ludique pour trois fois moins cher que si vous l'aviez achetée en magasin ou même directement chez l'éditeur, Valve ou EA par exemple.

Cependant, la légalité de la transaction m'apparaît douteuse et je m'en vais vous expliquer pourquoi.



 Précisons tout d'abord que j'ai contacté VALVE au sujet du site G2PLAY, qui m'a confirmé que la vente de clés était illégale. En outre, je sais que pour les infortunés qui ont acheté un clé Bloodbowl sur ce site, l'éditeur du jeu va bannir les comptes liés à ces clés. Mais faisons du reverse-jurigeeking et analysons pourquoi la vente de CDKEYS apparaît illégale.

 Définissons tout d'abord la CDKEY.



 Toutes les définitions que j'ai pu lire sur ces dernières s'accordent à dire que ce sont des codes liés à un exemplaire d'un jeu et que l'utilisateur seul peut posséder et utiliser pour s'authentifier en tant qu'acheteur. Il s'agit donc d'un moyen de lutter contre la contrefaçon d'œuvres de l'esprit. 

 Ce qui est confirmé par notre article L.331-5 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle qui dispose que :

_"Les mesures techniques efficaces destinées à empêcher ou à limiter les utilisations non autorisées par les  titulaires d'un droit d'auteur ou d'un droit voisin du droit d'auteur d'une œuvre, autre qu'un logiciel, d'une interprétation, d'un phonogramme, d'un vidéogramme ou d'un programme sont protégées dans les conditions prévues au présent titre. 

 On entend par mesure technique au sens du premier alinéa toute technologie, dispositif, composant qui, dans le cadre normal de son fonctionnement, accomplit la fonction prévue par cet alinéa. Ces mesures techniques sont réputées efficaces lorsqu'une utilisation visée au même alinéa est contrôlée par les titulaires de droits grâce à l'application d'un code d'accès, d'un procédé de protection tel que le cryptage, le brouillage ou toute autre transformation de l'objet de la protection ou d'un mécanisme de contrôle de la copie qui atteint cet objectif de protection."
_

 Les CDKEYS, des codes d'accès, sont donc bien des DRM pour la loi française. 

 Si vous avez noté que cet article ne s'applique pas aux logiciels, que cela ne vous trompe pas  : un jeu vidéo est une œuvre de l'esprit, si vous vous rappelez mon dernier article sur les abandonwares. Il est donc concerné par l'article L.331-5. Et ne croyez pas non plus que les logiciels soient pour autant dépourvus de protection juridique. Ils bénéficient, au contraire, d'un régime bien plus méchant que celui des œuvres de l'esprit, les articles L.323-1 et suivants du Code pénal punissant très sévèrement _"Le fait d'accéder ou de se maintenir, frauduleusement, dans tout ou partie d'un système de traitement automatisé de données"_, étant précisé que le système de traitement automatisé de données est la définition légale du logiciel selon l'arrêté du 22 décembre 1981 (qui définit le logiciel comme _« l'ensemble des programmes relatifs au fonctionnement d'un ensemble de traitements de l'information »_).


  Maintenant que ceci est précisé, voyons les hypothèses:



 - Soit la CDKEY vendue est issue d'un keygen : dans ce cas, la vente de CDKEY est illégale, de même qu'est illégale la vente de faux papiers d'identité ou de clés universelles permettant d'ouvrir des serrures pour aider à la cambriole. On ne peut pas vendre un faux code d'accès qui trompe le DRM en lui faisant croire que l'œuvre de l'esprit a été achetée. Seul l'éditeur du jeu est habilité à fabriquer et fournir une clé à l'acheteur d'une oeuvre de l'esprit. Sans compter que la clé issue d'un keygen permet de contourner un DRM, ce qui est puni, rappelons-le de 3 750 € d'amende, selon l'article L. 335-4-1 du Code rural. Mais non, de la propriété intellectuelle, suivez un peu quand même. 

 - Soit la CDKEY vendue est une vraie CDKEY : c'est, en réalité, l'hypothèse la plus plausible. Le site internet qui propose la vente de clés a simplement acheté le jeu légalement, pour une bouchée de pain, dans le commerce d'un sombre pays de l'Est à l'économie vacillante. Il est donc propriétaire de la clé en tant qu'acheteur et veut la _revendre_. 

 Vous en saurez plus en lisant mon article à paraître dans le dernier numéro d'été du canard, mais sachez que c'est illégal. En effet, la seule possibilité de _revente_ légalement admissible est la revente d'un support matériel d'une œuvre de l'esprit, pas sa version numérique. En gros, vous pouvez revendre votre DVD de Street Fighter IV, mais pas sa version numérique téléchargée sur STEAM. Vous pouvez remercier l'article L. 122-3-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle. 

 Alors, j'en connais plus d'un qui vont soutenir que oui, oui, mais la CDKEY n'est pas une œuvre de l'esprit. C'est...Vrai, mais cette clé sert à authentifier _un consommateur précis_ et l'exemplaire du jeu qu'il a acheté, en tant qu'utilisateur légitime de l'œuvre de l'esprit, pas un autre. Ce qui vous explique qu'il existe autant de CDKEYS que d' exemplaires d'un jeu en circulation dans le commerce. L'acheteur pourrait seulement revendre le support matériel du jeu (le DVD quoi) et donc, dans ce cas, transmettre légalement la clé au nouvel acheteur. 
  Mais, ces sites internet ne revendent que des clés, à charge pour le consommateur de télécharger l'œuvre de l'esprit. Aucun support physique n'est donc revendu et, partant, la revente de clés est illégale, puisqu'elle permet à quelqu'un qui a téléchargé le jeu, sans l'acheter, de se déclarer pourtant comme acheteur de ce même jeu alors que ce dernier ne peut être cédé que par l'éditeur du jeu, puisque, je le répète, la _revente_ d'une œuvre numérique est interdite.


 Je sais, je sais, si G2PLAY a acheté le jeu, on peut considérer que, économiquement, l'éditeur ne subit pas de préjudice. Mais l'économie, ce n'est pas du droit. Si la loi interdit la revente d'une œuvre de l'esprit en version numérique, c'est comme ça ; peu importe que l'éditeur ait ou pas subi un préjudice. En outre, il en subit bien un, puisque rappelons que s'il propose un jeu à un prix très réduit dans les pays de l'est, c'est uniquement pour s'adapter au pouvoir d'achat local, pas pour que ça fasse faire des économies aux pays "riches". 

 - Dernière hypothèse, la pire : le jeu n'est même pas vraiment acheté par le revendeur. C'est le cas, semble-t-il, du site G2PLAY. Ce dernier achète un jeu, puis fait jouer son droit à se rétracter dans les 7 jours et le retourne ; mais il a noté la clé et la revend. Inutile, je crois, de commenter cette manœuvre. 

 Moralité: même si aucun tribunal n'a jamais eu à se pencher en l'état sur cette question, je pense que l'on peut clairement considérer que la revente de CDKEYS est illégale. 

 Et d'ailleurs, notons que si les éditeurs hésitent encore à attaquer en justice ces sites, c'est qu'ils se cachent dans des lieux assez difficiles à atteindre. Par exemple, G2PLAY est à Singapour : c'est dire  combien cette société se sent très honnête. 

 Alors, plutôt que de donner de l'argent à une société de vente de CDKEYS, qui ne rémunère ni le créateur, ni l'éditeur du jeu, réfléchissez-y à deux fois, surtout que votre compte risque de faire l'objet d'un BAN. 

 A bon entendeur salauds.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Boitameuh

Je pense très fort à Dolido moi. Courage.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Purée mais comment G2Play a pu pensé que ça passerait tranquillou ?

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Je le disais y a quelques semaines sur le topic d'ArmA II...ILLEGAL. Personne ne voulait y croire. Voici les arguments pour les septiques.

----------


## Graouu

Certes, ce n'est pas passé cette fois, G2play rembourse les clés concernant BB et ceux sans aucuns soucis. Je pensais bêtement que si G2play était une entreprise "malhonnête", beaucoup se seraient assis sur les dites clés. Bon, voila donc une entreprise "hors la loi" qui est quand même honnête avec ses consommateurs (un comble ceci dit).

Quant aux keygens qui passeraient securom et l'activation en ligne de l'éditeur, franchement jamais encore entendu parler de çà. Mais pourquoi pas remarque. Mais j'ai quand même de gros doutes là dessus.

Du coup quid des clés vendus activables via EA bourdel manager et activable sous steam ? Rien dit, j'avais lu de travers, tout est dit.

Quid de la législation européenne ? Certains vendeurs de clés sont basés aux Pays bas ainsi que leur noms de domaine. Ils seraient donc bien plus atteignables que les confrères de Singapour...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Y a eu du ban de comptes steam avec g2play ?

----------


## Boitameuh

Ils avaient plutôt intérêt à rembourser fissa les clés BB, j'ose même pas imaginer le viol qu'ils auraient subis dans le cas contraire.

----------


## gun

J'y vois rien de mal honnête pour autant que les CD key sont d'origines et cleans. Je doute que ce soit possible de rétracter autant de jeux en gardant les CD keys. Si ils les rétractent ils seront bannis vite fait bien fait ça doit être être automatique de nos jours ? 

 Mais ce qui m'énèrve dans tout ça c'est l'hypocrisie des éditeurs parce qu'en vérité:
1. Les éditeurs veulent que les pays riches payent pleins pots pour leurs jeux. Et donc nous décourage à acheter à l'étranger. C'est de bonne guerre, mais bon. Steam ou les jeux xbox est un bonne exemple.

2. Ils vendent leurs jeux moins chère en Pologne pour qu'ils soient possible de se les fournir sur place sans vendre son rein. Normal, encore que, ça doit être trop cher encore là bas. Résultat les fournisseurs de là bas ont peut-être meilleur temps de les revendre ailleurs ?

 Je me trompe, peut-être, surement même, mais quand on voit la tronche des jeux à 50 euros ça fait peur parfois. J'ai acheté sur G2play et j'ai jamais pensé qu'ils pouvaient escroquer. Ils prennent les CD Key sur les boîtes pour les revendre à ce que j'avais compris ça me semblait légal, maintenant si ça vient du traffic/vol de jeux fauchés à l'usine par camions..

 Affaire à suivre, pis surtout si je me fais ban mon compte steam pour Saint's Row 2  :Emo:

----------


## gwenladar

Une remarque amusante entendue hier sur mumble au sujet des cles BB.
G2Play rembourse les cles mais l autre site dont  ai oublie le nom reponds la chose suivante: si vous ralez, on ban votre compte paypal de tous nos sites et on met votre cle a disposition du public. Si Si.
Pour info, cette societe est domicilie a l exacte meme adresse que G2Play (meme immeuble a singapour)

----------


## Graouu

> Une remarque amusante entendue hier sur mumble au sujet des cles BB.
> G2Play rembourse les cles mais l autre site dont ai oublie le nom reponds la chose suivante: si vous ralez, on ban votre compte paypal de tous nos sites et on met votre cle a disposition du public. Si Si.
> Pour info, cette societe est domicilie a l exacte meme adresse que G2Play (meme immeuble a singapour)


Non non, ce n'est pas exactement ce qui est dit. ::P: 

Il est dit que si on ouvre une plainte paypal, tu auras certes, tous ces ennuis. Un compte paypal étant capitale pour un vendeur qu'elle qu'il soit, ils ne peuvent se permettrent trop de plaintes.

Par contre en les contactant tu seras remboursés sans soucis. Pour le moment il semblerait que les keys de chez eux n'aient pas de problèmes de ban.




> Please be advised that anybody who tries to dispute or charge back through paypal because of this forum post will have their paypal accounts banned from all of our shops and partner shops along with their key being made public therefore rendering it useless.
> 
> 
> If your key for any reason has any issues or is seen to be ACTUALLY BANNED you will get a full refund but we have still yet to have a single key banned

----------


## gwenladar

> Non non, ce n'est pas exactement ce qui est dit.
> 
> Il est dit que si on ouvre une plainte paypal.....tu auras certes, tous ces ennuis. Un compte paypal étant capitale pour un vendeur qu'elle qu'il soit, ils ne peuvent se permettrent trop de plaintes.
> 
> Par contre en les contactant tu seras remboursés sans soucis. Pour le moment il semblerait que les keys de chez eux n'aient pas de soucis.


OUi pardon j ai raccourci en parlant de plainte, sans precisez que c ets la plainte via paypal qui compte  ::P: 
Pour ce qui est de pas encore de soucis, normal, focus ne commencera les ban que la semaine prochaine  ::P:

----------


## Nibher

> Le Maître des (CD)


Michael ? :doublesens:

----------


## Graouu

> OUi pardon j ai raccourci en parlant de plainte, sans precisez que c ets la plainte via paypal qui compte


Je rajouterai même en faisant un petit hs, que si vous pratiquez Ebay et que vous avez un soucis avec un article, mieux vaut d'abord discuter avec le vendeur que de l'agresser directement en passant par une plainte paypal. Vous risqueriez de voir banni votre compte paypal de chez ce vendeur et ne pourrez donc, plus rien lui acheter.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h43 ----------




> Pour ce qui est de pas encore de soucis, normal, focus ne commencera les ban que la semaine prochaine


 
Mmm décidement j'aime bien te corriger toi.  :haha: 
Certaines clés G2play, sont déja bans (voir post blood bow). ::sad::  Par contre concernant l'autre vendeur (si c'est ce que tu voulais dire) pas de bruits autour pour le moment. Et encore je connais également un troisième vendeur de clés dont on a même pas entendu parler pour le moment.

----------


## lokideath

> Vous en saurez plus en lisant mon article à paraître dans le dernier numéro d'été du canard, mais sachez que c'est illégal. En effet, la seule possibilité de _revente_ légalement admissible est la revente d'un support matériel d'une œuvre de l'esprit, pas sa version numérique. En gros, vous pouvez revendre votre DVD de Street Fighter IV, mais pas sa version numérique téléchargée sur STEAM.


C'est pas tout à fait exact. G2Play vend des versions boîtes mais le client accepte que G2Play garde la boite et ne transmette que la clé. Donc au final ils ne revendent pas vraiment une version numérique, mais un morceau de version boite.
Je sais pas du tout si ca change quoi que ce soit au final par contre, mais je suppose que ca reste un moyen de se protéger  ::huh:: 


Sinon y a rien sur la possible culpabilité du client. On lira ca dans le prochain CPC ?

----------


## Lpk

J'ai tenté l'aventure G2Play pour justement BB.

Apres question à Cyanide et Securom sans aucune réponse de leur part, je me suis adréssé à G2play qui m'a répondu :

"
Hello mate,
Recently we have aquired Blood Bowl keys from a supplier who showed up to get them in unlegitimate way.
We had unfortunatley no idea about this since the price offered to us 
Was notcheap and the profit margin for us on these transactions is very low.

We may offer you 3 possible solutions for this issue:
1. Eiether we refund your payment via PayPal
2. We give you any other game in similar value
3. We will recieve another pack of Blood Bowl keys from verified supplier today or tomorrow 
(48 hours max. From now). We cam then replace you your current key ofcourse.

Best
G2PLAY.net Team'

J'ai pris l'option d'attendre une nouvelle clé, en toute logique ca devrait tomber dans l'apres midi ou demain...Si cette nouvelle clé ne marche que trois jours, je saurais quoi faire... :tired: 

En tout cas merci car forcément devant les prix pratiqués sur ce site, on se pose des questions mais bon des Anno1404 ou des Blood Bowl à moins de 20€, on tente, c'est humain.

----------


## Florian_1981

Bon bah personnellement, je croise les doigts car j'ai reçu en cadeau une clé "orange box" de chezg2play, pour l'instant aucun problème. A la limite, si valve veut bannir ma clé je contacterai g2play. Par contre ils n'ont pas intérêt à bannir mon compte complet car là j'appelle mon ami Maitre G. (Parceque je ne pense pas que G.M.B soit dans mes moyens  ::):  )

Voila, c'est malin, maintenant je flippe  ::(:

----------


## Wolfoot

Outre le coté illegal, il faut quand meme mediter sur le pourquoi des gens sont pret a acheter un jeu a 30€ alors qu'ils ne l'achetent pas a 50€... Si 50€ est le vrai prix du jeu, alors il faut accepter que les gens trouvent ca trop cher et dans un monde d'offre et de demande on peut se demander si ce système marche vraiment pour les jeux.
Quand ils invoquent le piratage pour justifier les jeux a 50€ comment expliquer qu'a 30, autant de gens en achètent.
Le coté instantané de la vente en ligne dématérialisée, sur un coup de tete j'ai mon jeu sans bouger de chez moi 1 ou 2h après. A 50€ le coup de tête n'arrive pas, a 30€ ou moins, je craque beaucoup plus souvent.

Et je parles même pas des jeux console a 70€...

----------


## BarmyFailure

Un grand merci grand maître B. T'est trop fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooort.
En tout cas voilà qui éclaire le problème. N'empèche que le mec qui achète le jeu qui a fait l'objet d'une retractation, il va sans doute falloir qu'il prouve qu'il a bien le support physique ou une facture en règle. Bon courage à lui. Et je trouve normal que les pays riche payent plus cher dans une économie de marché que les pays pauvre. Enfin moi j'irai même plus loin, pour les œuvres de l'esprit, on devrais les payer en fonction de nos ressources personnels. Ou pour aller encore plus loin dans un monde idéal le peuple serait intelligent et responsable, donc libre de choisir le prix juste en fonction de ses moyens et des efforts faits par le ou les ayant droit pour produire l'œuvre de l'esprit.

Voilà c'était ma petite minute anarchiste j'essaierai de pas recommencer promis.

----------


## bjone

Moi j'ai trouvé mieux:

J'ai un pote au canada qui me fait plein de cadeaux sous Steam.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Mmmm....Petite réflexion personnelle: quand j'achète un jeu sous STEAM je n'ai jamais aucun pb de clé. Personne n'a jamais un pb de clé. C'est du zéro défaut. Avec G2PLAY et ses amis, c'est pas le cas, ce qui justifie d'une certaine magouille. Quand G2PLAY répond Recently we have aquired Blood Bowl keys from a supplier who showed up to get them in unlegitimate way, on se moque du monde. Qui est ce supplier ? Certainement pas l'éditeur du jeu, or je le répète, la seule revente possible est celle d'un support d'oeuvre de l'esprit, pas l'oeuvre en version numérique. 

Sinon, le coup du "on a la boite mais on préfère vous donner la clé ça va plus vite", d'une c'est faux, voir le coup des 7 jours ou même voir la réponse donné par G2PLAY ci-dessus. Le "supplier" qui vend des jeux pas légitimes, c'est donc un contrefacteur. En outre, c'est de toutes les façons illégal. C'est le support qui doit être revenu, et pas l'oeuvre! Si G2PLAY garde le support, DONC c'est illégal.

----------


## Eklis

Article qui déchire, merci GMB.

Perso je me pose la question de Play.com... Je sais qu'ils sont basés à Jersey, donc dans un paradis fiscal, mais je me demande comment ils se démerdent pour avoir de tels tarifs (ça fait BEAUCOUP de taxes en moins !). En fait je me demande surtout si l'éditeur et le distributeur (je parle pas des développeurs vu que ça les concerne pas directement) touchent la même thune quand on achète sur Play.com que quand on achète sur Amazon.co.uk. Si c'est pas le cas, perso ça me pose un problème éthique (en plus du truc du paradis fiscal qui fait que ça m'emmerde d'acheter mes jeux là-bas, j'entends... Même si je finis souvent par céder).

Mais j'y connais rien, alors bon.  ::|:

----------


## legeek

Moi j'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi on ne peut pas revendre un jeu numérique parceque ca serait bien sous Steam par exemple (même s'ils ne s'y metterait pas forcément même si c'était légal mais ceci est une autre histoire).

----------


## Graouu

> Moi j'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi on ne peut pas revendre un jeu numérique parceque ca serait bien sous Steam par exemple (même s'ils ne s'y metterait pas forcément même si c'était légal mais ceci est une autre histoire).


Non mais çà c'est juste pour niquer le marché de l'occasion qui ne rapporte rien a ces "chers messieurs de l'industrie". :Gerbe:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Non mais çà c'est juste pour niquer le marché de l'occasion qui ne rapporte rien a ces "chers messieurs de l'industrie".


Pas faux mais attendez mon article de l'été, jeunes padawans que vous êtes et vous saurez tout  ::):

----------


## Lapinaute

La solution pour les éditeurs serait le ticket de grattage, ni repris ni échanger si grattouiller.

Après je ne sais pas si c'est une exclusivité de la française des jeux. Et si ça couvre les 7jours.

Sinon un gros *beurk* à G2PLAY s'impose.

----------


## fada.thieums

Comme d'hab, GMB a écrit un bien bel article !  ::wub:: 
Par contre je lisais dans les com' que GMB n'était pas dans les moyens de quelqu'un... Si GMB était si cher que ça, il ferait pas ce boulot à la con chez CPC... Vous croyez que Grand Maitre Verges va venir faire des piges pour un site web vous ?

Bon allez pour cette vanne minable, je m'autoflagelle, c'est promis  :B):

----------


## popov22

Article très instructif. Je comprends bien la non légalité de vendre des clés quand les boites ont été retournées, mais quid des clés vendues à partir des boites polonaises?
Les jeux PC ne sont pas zonés comme peuvent l'être les consoles. Les perdant dans l'histoire ce sont les distributeurs.
Si j'achète une clé à 50% du prix c'est mieux que 0 pour le studio et l'éditeur, non?
Ils vendront moins en France mais plus en Pologne. C'est le principe du commerce. Les mandataires automobiles font la même chose. 
La seule incertitude c'est que l'origine de la clé soit "honnête".
Au dela du site, pourquoi les éditeurs ne proposent pas des clés de la même manière? On ne fournit pas le jeu mais seulement la clé. Le P2P gagnerait en légitimité, les plateformes de distribution verraient une source de dépense disparaitre et le consommateur aurait son jeu pour un prix attractif.

----------


## Graouu

> Pas faux mais attendez mon article de l'été, jeunes padawans que vous êtes et vous saurez tout


Chouette vivement le 20  ::):

----------


## M0zArT

C'est quoi BB ?  ::huh:: 
EDIT : Okay Blood Bowl (heureusement que graouu est la  :B): )

----------


## Graouu

> C'est quoi BB ?


Blood Bowl.

----------


## Boitameuh

C'est ça : 

Je connais quelqu'un qui en vend une palette à bon prix  ::P: 

Edit : Graouu t'as pourri ma vanne !

----------


## Graouu

> Edit : Graouu t'as pourri ma vanne !


De rien je t'en prie  ::P: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pas faux mais attendez mon article de l'été, jeunes padawans que vous êtes et vous saurez tout


Hmmm le teasing  :Bave:

----------


## fada.thieums

> Hmmm le teasing


Il a mis un truc sur twitter aussi ?  :;):

----------


## Choum

> Article qui déchire, merci GMB.
> 
> Perso je me pose la question de Play.com... Je sais qu'ils sont basés à Jersey, donc dans un paradis fiscal, mais je me demande comment ils se démerdent pour avoir de tels tarifs (ça fait BEAUCOUP de taxes en moins !). En fait je me demande surtout si l'éditeur et le distributeur (je parle pas des développeurs vu que ça les concerne pas directement) touchent la même thune quand on achète sur Play.com que quand on achète sur Amazon.co.uk. Si c'est pas le cas, perso ça me pose un problème éthique (en plus du truc du paradis fiscal qui fait que ça m'emmerde d'acheter mes jeux là-bas, j'entends... Même si je finis souvent par céder).
> 
> Mais j'y connais rien, alors bon.


Prix bas = Cours de la livre sterling déjà très bas + jersey

Jersey = impôts sur les profits sont minimes + pas de tva sur commerce électronique, donc déjà on dois tomber aux alentours de -40%.

De souvenir quand la livre sterling servait à autre chose que de papier cul, les jeux était "seulement de 10 a 15€ moins cher" sur play.

----------


## John Venture

> En gros, vous pouvez revendre votre DVD de Street Fighter IV, mais pas sa version numérique téléchargée sur STEAM. Vous pouvez remercier l'article L. 122-3-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle.



Mais si mes (maigres) souvenirs de droit européens sont bons, l'un des 4 piliers de le construction européenne n'est-il pas la libre circulation des personnes et des marchandises?

Or à quelques exceptions près le droit européen supplante le droit national lorsqu'il y a conflit, non? A moins que ça ne soit une de ces fameuses "exceptions culturelles"?

----------


## Eklis

> Prix bas = Cours de la livre sterling déjà très bas + jersey
> 
> Jersey = impôts sur les profits sont minimes + pas de tva sur commerce électronique, donc déjà on dois tomber aux alentours de -40%.
> 
> De souvenir quand la livre sterling servait à autre chose que de papier cul, les jeux était "seulement de 10 a 15€ moins cher" sur play.


Donc éditeur et distributeur ça change rien pour eux ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, un paradis fiscal, bon... C'est peut-être hypocrite, mais ça me fera toujours chier de cautionner ça.

----------


## Sk-flown

GMB c'est un peu comme un cubi de villageoise frelaté, il se bonifie avec le temps.

----------


## Wolfoot

Ouais, mais bon... Un dev fait un jeu, un éditeur lui prête de l'argent, le distributeur prend 50% du prix de vente. Un jeu sans taxes avec la livre basse, le dev et l'éditeur touchent pareil.
Version dématérialisée, l'éditeur touche plus d'argent car le distributeur est beaucoup moins cher, on peut imaginer que le dev en recuper plus. Actuellement la distribution a un monopole hallucinant (sans parler des centrales d'achat) qui verrouille tous les prix et fait que les prix montent.

----------


## lokideath

> Moi j'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi on ne peut pas revendre un jeu numérique parceque ca serait bien sous Steam par exemple (même s'ils ne s'y metterait pas forcément même si c'était légal mais ceci est une autre histoire).


Le DRM Goo de Stardock devrait le permettre (avec une petite commission pour eux+ l'éditeur si j'ai bien suivi). Si ca fonctionne Steam suivra probablement.

----------


## Nono

> Mais si mes (maigres) souvenirs de droit européens sont bons, l'un des 4 piliers de le construction européenne n'est-il pas la libre circulation des personnes et des marchandises?


Le CDKEY est un moyen de protection, pas une marchandise en elle-même. Tu achètes ton jeu sur support physique dans un magasin ou un site polonais, et c'est good.

Lokideath : c'est une bonne nouvelle ça !

----------


## -Grmpf-

Ouais bon, je sais pas pour vous mais ce genre de magouille juridique me confortent dans l'idée que pour jouer à un jeu, il y a pas 36 manière de procéder: ou tu le télécharges pour 0 pesos, en assumant pleinement l'illégalité de la démarche et les risques de peines conséquents, ou tu passe à la caisse et tu l'achète proprement chez un fournisseur ayant clairement montré patte blanche. Là au moins tu sais à quoi t'en tenir et tu perd pas ton temps à fricoter avec d'obscures société te permettant de grappiller 40 à 60% du prix du jeu pour te retrouver avec des emmerdes que tu pensais avoir évité...
Ce qui m'exaspère le plus dans tout ça, c'est que c'est une gueguerre dans un petit monde ou la malhonnêteté est comme l'air qu'on respire. G2PLAY est sans doute une petite association de malfaiteurs mais qu'en est il des distributeurs? Tout le monde le pense sans oser le dire mais il est évident qu'il ne valent pas mieux même s'ils se payent le luxe de respecter la loi dans ses limites les plus extrêmes. Loi qui au passage est énoncée dans leur intérêt vu que les actionnaires et responsables de ces boîtes sont souvent hommes politiques ou de loi, à leurs moments perdues. Je pense à ce fameux article L. 122-3-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle dont Maître B fait mention et qui arrange bien leurs affaires: ça fait un peu "Nous on a le droit mais pas vous".
Pour moi G2PLAY contre Valve c'est un peu Arsène Lupin en pas doué contre la mafia.

----------


## Vevster

> Ouais, mais bon... Un dev fait un jeu, un éditeur lui prête de l'argent, le distributeur prend 50% du prix de vente. Un jeu sans taxes avec la livre basse, le dev et l'éditeur touchent pareil.
> Version dématérialisée, l'éditeur touche plus d'argent car le distributeur est beaucoup moins cher, on peut imaginer que le dev en recuper plus. Actuellement la distribution a un monopole hallucinant (sans parler des centrales d'achat) qui verrouille tous les prix et fait que les prix montent.


 
Le distributeur prend très rarement, voire jamais 50% du prix de vente final d'un jeu.

Ce que le Dev touche dépend de trop de variable pour être simplifié par les lignes ci-dessus.

Dans le cas de play.com, le prix bas s'explique par la législation locale, par un choix de play de réduiresa marge sur certains produits (ça fait produit d'appel), et par les politiques des éditeurs / distributeurs: si play.com leur prend un gros volume, ils ont le jeu à  un prix plus bas.

Le dév ne touche pas forcément (et même très rarement) la même somme sur un jeu vendu par play.com à disopns 30€ que sur un vendu ) 50 € à la FNAC.

C'est le cas par exemple si (et pas seulement si, mais disons que ce serait proche) le prix de vente au distributeur (FNAC / Play) est le même. 

En gros, ce qu'un dév va toucher, c'est un % de la marge de l'éditeur (soit marge brute, soit marge sur couts directs)

Marge brute = ventes net (au prix vendu au distri donc - les retours et divers ristournes) - côuts de fab/distribution 

Marge sur Ct d = Marge brute - coût de market direct (pub etc... En général, limités en déduction par contrat en le dev / editeur) - coût des ventes direst (idem, commissions versés) - investissement de prod parfois réalisé par l'editeur (si il est intervenu sur le jeu, pour de la localisation ou pour filer un coup de main sur le développemt "core" du jeu).


En version dématérialisée, il est faux d'affirmer que le distri est "moins cher". Ce n'est pas la même stucture de coûts, mais c'est sensiblement les mêmes prix pratiqués (un distri dématérialisé n'a pas les frais des magasins, ok, mais il doit avoir une structure important - serveurs etc....)

----------


## John Venture

De mon temps (et c'était il y a 3-4 ans) les distribs prenaient 50% du prix du jeu (auxquels il fallait retrancher la TVA il est vrai, m'enfin quand même). Et ce n'était pas un cas isolé, tous les atari / mindscape / virgin faisaient pareil.

----------


## Frypolar

D'habitude je suis un grand fan de tes articles mais là il y a au moins une imprécision qui me fait tiquer. Comme vous allez le voir, la généralisation à partir d'un exemple particulier, ça me chatouille.




> Mais, ces sites internet ne revendent que des clés, à charge pour le consommateur de télécharger l'œuvre de l'esprit. Aucun support physique n'est donc revendu et, partant, la revente de clés est illégale, puisqu'elle permet à quelqu'un qui a téléchargé le jeu, sans l'acheter, de se déclarer pourtant comme acheteur de ce même jeu alors que ce dernier ne peut être cédé que par l'éditeur du jeu, puisque, je le répète, la _revente_ d'une œuvre numérique est interdite.
> 
> *A l'apparition de G2play sur le forum, il était dit (mais je n'ai plus la source ) qu'ils revendaient, officiellement, la boîte sauf qu'on ne recevait que la clé. C'était peut-être juste ce que pensait un forumeur et pas la vérité mais cela mérite peut-être de se renseigner car dans ce cas là, ce ne serait peut-être pas illégal non ? Cependant il y a un hic avec le cas BloodBowl, j'en reparle plus bas, mais en attendant, la suite de mon raisonnement se base sur ce postulat. Bien sûr il faut faire confiance à G2Play pour ce qui est de l'avenir de notre "boîte" (histoire qu'elle ne soit pas revendue).
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'obtention du jeu, la deuxième partie de texte que j'ai soulignée est fausse pour les jeux annoncés compatibles avec Steam, Blizzard et peut-être avec EA (mais vraiment pas sûr). Les jeux "Steam" vendus, ou plutôt revendus, par G2play sont pour la plupart (je n'ai pas vérifié) dans cette liste. C'est la liste des jeux achetés en version boîte qu'on peut associer à notre compte Steam de façon à pouvoir les télécharger via la plateforme autant de fois que l'on veut (en gros, le CD ne sert plus). J'ai utilisé ce système avec UnrealTournament 3. La boîte a été achetée chez Play.com et une fois reçue, j'ai vu sur le topic du jeu qu'il faisait parti de cette fameuse liste. Donc au lieu d'installer le jeu et de ma farcir tous les patchs, j'ai asocié le jeu à mon compte Steam pour pouvoir le télécharger en une nuit, patchs compris. Si j'avais acheté UT3 sur G2Play, ça serait revenu au même. Pour EA, il me semble que c'est la même chose : on peut associer une clé d'une version boîte à son compte EA et ainsi télécharger notre jeu via l'EADownloader, mais c'est à vérifier. Pour Blizzard, c'est certain.
> 
> Donc, acheter une clé Steam/Blizzard(/EA) sur G2Play ne revient pas à télécharger le jeu illégalement puis entrer la clé mais acheter la clé, l'associer à un compte et télécharger le jeu de façon légale via la plateforme officielle. De même, quand on achète un jeu sur Steam/EA Store, on achète une clé seule, jamais on ne reçoit le disque. Est-ce un cas différent de ton raisonnement ? Je suppose qu'ils ont fait attention mais bon (c'est une vraie question).
> * 
>  Je sais, je sais, si G2PLAY a acheté le jeu, on peut considérer que, économiquement, l'éditeur ne subit pas de préjudice. Mais l'économie, ce n'est pas du droit. Si la loi interdit la revente d'une œuvre de l'esprit en version numérique, c'est comme ça ; peu importe que l'éditeur ait ou pas subi un préjudice. En outre, il en subit bien un, puisque rappelons que s'il propose un jeu à un prix très réduit dans les pays de l'est, c'est uniquement pour s'adapter au pouvoir d'achat local, pas pour que ça fasse faire des économies aux pays "riches". 
> ...





> Y a eu du ban de comptes steam avec g2play ?


Je ne crois pas. Encore une fois, attention aux généralisations  :;): .




> Une remarque amusante entendue hier sur mumble au sujet des cles BB.
> G2Play rembourse les cles mais l autre site dont  ai oublie le nom reponds la chose suivante: si vous ralez, on ban votre compte paypal de tous nos sites et on met votre cle a disposition du public. Si Si.
> Pour info, cette societe est domicilie a l exacte meme adresse que G2Play (meme immeuble a singapour)


OnlinekeyStore.

Là encore, arrêtez de généraliser, ça devient gavant. G2Play a merdé avec BloodBowl, ça c'est clair. Mias onlinekeystore n'a pas magouillé en usant du délai de rétractation, il n'y a donc aucune raison que leurs clés de BloodBowl soient bannies. Ils cherchent donc à éviter les éclaboussures alors qu'ils n'ont apparemment rien à se reprocher. Ils se font même arnaquer par pas mal d'acheteurs qui viennent réclamer un remboursement pour une clé BloodBowl soit-diant bloquée alors que ce n'est pas le cas. Bien sûr, il n'y a pas moyen de vérifier sauf en pasant par Cyanide mais je vous laisse imaginer la réponse. Leur réactio est tout à fait compréhensible, là c'est eux qui sont en train de subir une arnaque, ils se défendent comme ils peuvent.




> Mmmm....Petite réflexion personnelle: quand j'achète un jeu sous STEAM je n'ai jamais aucun pb de clé. Personne n'a jamais un pb de clé. C'est du zéro défaut. Avec G2PLAY et ses amis, c'est pas le cas, ce qui justifie d'une certaine magouille. Quand G2PLAY répond Recently we have aquired Blood Bowl keys from a supplier who showed up to get them in unlegitimate way, on se moque du monde. Qui est ce supplier ? Certainement pas l'éditeur du jeu, or je le répète, la seule revente possible est celle d'un support d'oeuvre de l'esprit, pas l'oeuvre en version numérique. 
> *
> Encore une fois, généralisation. Le problème de clé n'a été rencontré qu'avec BloodBowl. D'autres personnes disent avoir eu ce problème avec les jeux EA (donc en passant par l'EA Downloader) mais le problème venait d'eux, enfin du dystème d'EA très mal foutu : ils n'entraient pas la clé au bon endroit. Je parle en connaissance de cause : j'ai acheté Battlefield 2 l'intégrale sur le site d'EA, impossible d'associer mes 2 addons au même compte que le jeu de base tellement c'est clair (on a 12 000 comptes, pour jouer, pour acheter, pour associer un jeu, c'est le gros bordel). Plusieurs mails explicatifs de la part de G2Play ont été envoyés aux plaignant, parfois même avec une ou plusieurs autres clés. Certains acheteurs ont donc eu gratuitement des clés...*
> 
> Sinon, le coup du "on a la boite mais on préfère vous donner la clé ça va plus vite", d'une c'est faux, voir le coup des 7 jours ou même voir la réponse donné par G2PLAY ci-dessus. Le "supplier" qui vend des jeux pas légitimes, c'est donc un contrefacteur. En outre, c'est de toutes les façons illégal. C'est le support qui doit être revenu, et pas l'oeuvre! Si G2PLAY garde le support, DONC c'est illégal.
> 
> *On retourne à mon postulat au début. Est-ce qu'officiellement, G2Play vend des boîtes ? Qu'en fait-il une fois vendues ? Peut-on leur demander de nous l'envoyer moyennant un paiement pour les frais de port ? Ah, et c'est faux, de façon certaine, uniquement pour BloodBowl.*


Et comme l'a fait remarqué Euklif il me semble, on ne parle pas de l'impact de ces ventes à pas cher (ères ?) sur le piratage.

Edit : je suis assez pressé, alors si certains passages paraissent secs voir agressifs, ne le prenez pas mal, c'est pas du tout le but recherché  :;): .

----------


## Super Menteur

J'ajouterais au propos de Frypolar qu'il a été rapporté quelque part dans ce forum comme ailleurs (j'ai pas le post sous la main mais je vais chercher) que le support client EA reconnaissait que les clés vendues sur g2play sont parfaitement légales.

Du coup, si il est clair qu'il y a embrouille avec Blood Bowl, on peut déjà difficilement parler d'arnaque dans le cas des clés EA. D'ailleurs le fait que g2play ne fournisse aucun support physique ni numérique du jeu est dans ce cas là toujours vrai, ce qui signifierait d'après l'article que g2play serait dans l'illégalité alors même qu'EA le reconnaît comme revendeur ? Pour le coup ça pose de vraies questions.
Quoiqu'il en soit en l'absence de jurisprudence comme évoqué par GMB lui même dans "Les canards et la loi" on ne peut pas être fixés.

EDIT : J'ai retrouvé un des messages mais je crois bien en avoir vu d'autres ailleurs.

----------


## znokiss

Frypolar a bien résumé ce que j'avais la flemme de développer. Pour moi, en tout cas en ce qui concerne les jeux steam, je n'arrive pas bien à voir l'illégalité de G2Play. Illégal ? Encore une fois, c'est steam qui l'affirme. Forcément, ça ne les arrange pas de dire l'inverse. Mais le fait que G2Play existe depuis un bail sans que steam ait rien tenté contre est parlant, non ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> J'ajouterais au propos de Frypolar qu'il a été rapporté quelque part dans ce forum comme ailleurs (j'ai pas le post sous la main mais je vais chercher) que le support client EA reconnaissait que les clés vendues sur g2play sont parfaitement légales.
> 
> Du coup, si il est clair qu'il y a embrouille avec Blood Bowl, on peut déjà difficilement parler d'arnaque dans le cas des clés EA. D'ailleurs le fait que g2play ne fournisse aucun support physique ni numérique du jeu est dans ce cas là toujours vrai, ce qui signifierait d'après l'article que g2play serait dans l'illégalité alors même qu'EA le reconnaît comme revendeur ? Pour le coup ça pose de vraies questions.
> Quoiqu'il en soit en l'absence de jurisprudence comme évoqué par GMB lui même dans "Les canards et la loi" on ne peut pas être fixés.
> 
> EDIT : J'ai retrouvé un des messages mais je crois bien en avoir vu d'autres ailleurs.


FAUX! J'ai, moi, me, myself, personnellement, contacté VALVE et il m'a été assuré que c'est illégal, que les clés acquises par G2PLAY le sont sans l'accord de VALVE. Donc, faut arrêter avec ça. 

Quand à ce que raconte Frypolar, je suis navré mais tout est faux. 

Dans l'ordre:

- G2PLAY ne revend pas le DVD, mais une clé, donc ton raisonnement s'effondre. 
- Pour UT3 c'est faux aussi. Quand tu payes VALVE/EA, tu n'achètes pas une clé, c'est n'importe quoi. Tu achètes une licence d'utilisation d'une oeuvre de l'esprit protégé par un DRM, et comme tu as acheté la licence, tu reçois donc une clé pour dévérouiller l'oeuvre de l'esprit. 

- Je n'ai jamais dit que les éditeurs étaient gentils. 

- Pour Bloodbowl, c'est plus qu'une généralité, c'est carrément l'illustration de ce que G2PLAY a un gros pb. Si tu achètes un jeu chez Valve, tu n'auras jamais de pb de clé et de remboursement pour cause d'intermédiaire foireux qui d'ailleurs, soyons honnête, n'existe certainement pas. 

- FAUX l'éditeur ne reçoit pas d'argent, ça m'a été confirmé personnellement par VALVE. 

De toutes les façons, faut pas chercher à raisonner avec une loi très claire: On ne peut pas revendre la version d'une oeuvre numérique. On ne peut revendre qu'un support matériel. G2PLAY ne vend pas de support matériel DONC, quel que soit le bout par lequel tu prends l'affaire, c'est illégal.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h12 ----------




> Comme d'hab, GMB a écrit un bien bel article ! 
> Par contre je lisais dans les com' que GMB n'était pas dans les moyens de quelqu'un... Si GMB était si cher que ça, il ferait pas ce boulot à la con chez CPC... Vous croyez que Grand Maitre Verges va venir faire des piges pour un site web vous ?
> 
> Bon allez pour cette vanne minable, je m'autoflagelle, c'est promis


Tu te trompes lourdement. C'est quand tu es cher et que tu gagnes bien ta vie que tu peux te permettre de passer du temps pour une passion et rendre service gratuitement. Quand tu rames professionnellement, tu ne peux te permettre ce luxe. 

Ceci étant dit, je pratique un tarif tout à fait honorable.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h13 ----------




> Mais si mes (maigres) souvenirs de droit européens sont bons, l'un des 4 piliers de le construction européenne n'est-il pas la libre circulation des personnes et des marchandises?
> 
> Or à quelques exceptions près le droit européen supplante le droit national lorsqu'il y a conflit, non? A moins que ça ne soit une de ces fameuses "exceptions culturelles"?


Oui, c'est l'épuisement du droit de distribution. A lire dans le prochain CPC  ::): [COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post ajouté à 17h14 ----------

----------


## Paoh

Un message a transmettre aux polonais de Singapour ?

Blague a part. Encore un excellent article.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Frypolar a bien résumé ce que j'avais la flemme de développer. Pour moi, en tout cas en ce qui concerne les jeux steam, je n'arrive pas bien à voir l'illégalité de G2Play. Illégal ? Encore une fois, c'est steam qui l'affirme. Forcément, ça ne les arrange pas de dire l'inverse. Mais le fait que G2Play existe depuis un bail sans que steam ait rien tenté contre est parlant, non ?


Non, pas du tout parlant. C'est juste que G2PLAY est, COMME PAR HASARD, domicilié à Singapour.

----------


## Super Menteur

> FAUX! J'ai, moi, me, myself, personnellement, contacté VALVE et il m'a été assuré que c'est illégal, que les clés acquises par G2PLAY le sont sans l'accord de VALVE. Donc, faut arrêter avec ça.


Mais c'est pour ça que je parles uniquement du cas des clés EA. Les clés Valve sont donc illégales, OK. Mais pour les clés des jeux EA Store, comme je viens de le linker, EA ne parle a aucun moment de clé illégale et propose même au client d'en redemander une à g2play. EA est donc clairement au courant de la pratique et la reconnaît comme valide. Ce qui fait que ma question à lieu d'être : dans ce cas g2play est il dans l'illégalité malgré que EA autorise la pratique ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Mais c'est pour ça que je parles uniquement du cas des clés EA. Les clés Valve sont donc illégales, OK. Mais pour les clés des jeux EA Store, comme je viens de le linker, EA ne parle a aucun moment de clé illégale et propose même au client d'en redemander une à g2play. EA est donc clairement au courant de la pratique et la reconnaît comme valide. Ce qui fait que ma question à lieu d'être : dans ce cas g2play est il dans l'illégalité malgré que EA autorise la pratique ?


Alors, tu m'excuses, mais je ne comprends pas du tout la même chose que toi. Pour plus de clarté, je recopie le message auquel tu fais allusion:

---------------
*Problème rencontré*
J'ai acheté deux numéros de série EA sur G2play. J'ai activé tout ça sans souci et j'ai bien reçu les deux messages de confirmation. Malheureusement, pour des raisons qui m'échappent encore, l'outil de téléchargement ne me propose qu'un des deux jeux. Snif.
J'ai commencé un échange de message avec le support, j'éditerai ce message quand j'aurai la conclusion.

EDIT 1 - 16/06/2009 :
Après leur avoir envoyé la copie de la facture g2play, le numéro de série, l'identifiant de mon compte EA et le message de confirmation d'enregistrement du jeu indisponible, voici la réponse de support EA : _"Nous vous invitons à contacter g2play.net et obtenir une nouvelle clef car la clef communiqué n'est pas reconnue comme valide par les serveurs"_.
Vu le message de confirmation qui m'a été envoyé après activation, j'ai du mal à croire cette explication. Il ne me reste donc plus qu'à présenter mon cas à G2Play...

EDIT 2 - 19/06/2009:
3 emails envoyés à G2Play (copie de l'échange avec EA, confirmation que j'ai activé le jeu sur le site et non dans l'outil, etc.) et toujours pas de déblocage ni de geste commercial. J'en suis à "I will ask my boss for this".

EDIT 3 - 22/06/2009:
Je conclue mon témoignage : il est désormais certain que je vais devoir faire une croix sur un de mes deux achats. Après une relance G2Play, toujours pas de nouvelle clef ni de réduction à faire valoir sur un autre achat. Je ne parle même plus d'EA qui restent persuadés que ma clef n'est pas valide (alors que j'ai bien reçu un message de confirmation de l'"activation"). ::wacko:: 

*Conclusion*
1) Le système proposé par Electronics Arts n'est pas fiable; leur service d'assistance français est correct dans la forme (délais/langage) mais inefficace sur le fond. En abordant l'aspect technique du problème, j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir à faire avec un catalogue des réponses toutes faites. Quant à un geste commercial, c'est forcément peine perdue avec un numéro de série qu'ils n'ont pas vendu eux-même.

2) La gestion des commandes de G2Play est exemplaire, leur service après-vente un peu moins : aucun dédommagement commercial ne m'a été proposé malgré l'envoi des pièces justificatives en ma possession. Les réponses ont toujours été laconiques et ma dernière relance est même restée lettre morte.

En bref, fuyez le plateforme E.A. Et n'attendez pas une grande compréhension des "vendeurs de clef" en cas de pépin technique avec la plateforme de téléchargement.

----------------

La réponse de EA ne prouve pas du tout, mais alors, pas du tout que G2PLAY soit reconnu est aimé entre tous. 

_"Nous vous invitons à contacter g2play.net et obtenir une nouvelle clef car la clef communiqué n'est pas reconnue comme valide par les serveurs"_.

Tu sais ce que ça veut dire cette réponse de EA ? ça veut dire, gros pigeon qui achète des clés n'importe où, c'est pas mon pb. Les clés ne sont pas valides, puisque pas reconnus, mais c'est pas mon pb. Retourne voir G2PLAY et arrange toi avec eux, je vais pas faire un procès pour toi. Et bien sur, G2PLAY ne fait rien de son côté.

Du coup, le pauvre bonhomme qui achète la clé ne peut pas l'utiliser puisque EA ne la reconnaît pas et EA s'en lave les mains et il a bien raison.

----------


## sciopath

Ah ! Enfin un article de GMB que j'ai pu lire en entier sans m'y reprendre à deux fois.

Moi aussi j'ai hésité à acheter des clés sur G2Play. Après tout ça ne me paraissait pas plus différent que d'acheter une boîte vide (ie. Avec un disque inutile) au carrouf du coin pour avoir la clé me permettant de télécharger mon jeu steam.

Ceci étant dit, les éditeurs/distributeurs devraient sérieusement réfléchir à cette politique qui consiste à vendre un jeu adapté au pouvoir d'achat d'une région (source de l'embrouille). Internet, la mondialisation toussa ...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ah ! Enfin un article de GMB que j'ai pu lire en entier sans m'y reprendre à deux fois.


Du coup, je m'améliore ou je me dégrade ?  ::O:

----------


## Frypolar

> FAUX! J'ai, moi, me, myself, personnellement, contacté VALVE et il m'a été assuré que c'est illégal, que les clés acquises par G2PLAY le sont sans l'accord de VALVE. Donc, faut arrêter avec ça. 
> 
> Quand à ce que raconte Frypolar, je suis navré mais tout est faux. 
> 
> Dans l'ordre:
> 
> - G2PLAY ne revend pas le DVD, mais une clé, donc ton raisonnement s'effondre. 
> *Ben justement, c'est ce que je disais au début de mon message. La première fois qu'il a été fait mention de G2Play sur ce forum, la question de la légalité s'est posée et il me semble que ça s'est conclu quand quelqu'un a rapporté que G2Play vendait la boîte sauf que l'acheteur ne la recevait (et en avait pleinement conscience). C'est juste un souvenir. J'ai pas le temps de vérifier mais je le ferai ce soir en rentrant du travail (enfin dans la nuit). Le reste du raisonnement s'appuie justement sur cette hypothèse.*
> - Pour UT3 c'est faux aussi. Quand tu payes VALVE/EA, tu n'achètes pas une clé, c'est n'importe quoi. Tu achètes une licence d'utilisation d'une oeuvre de l'esprit protégé par un DRM, et comme tu as acheté la licence, tu reçois donc une clé pour dévérouiller l'oeuvre de l'esprit.
> ...

----------


## Super Menteur

> La réponse de EA ne prouve pas du tout, mais alors, pas du tout que G2PLAY soit reconnu est aimé entre tous. 
> 
> _"Nous vous invitons à contacter g2play.net et obtenir une nouvelle clef car la clef communiqué n'est pas reconnue comme valide par les serveurs"_.
> 
> Tu sais ce que ça veut dire cette réponse de EA ? ça veut dire, gros pigeon qui achète des clés n'importe où, c'est pas mon pb. Les clés ne sont pas valides, puisque pas reconnus, mais c'est pas mon pb. Retourne voir G2PLAY et arrange toi avec eux, je vais pas faire un procès pour toi. Et bien sur, G2PLAY ne fait rien de son côté.
> 
> Du coup, le pauvre bonhomme qui achète la clé ne peut pas l'utiliser puisque EA ne la reconnaît pas et EA s'en lave les mains et il a bien raison.


Je pense en effet que tu as une interprétation probablement proche de la vérité concernant le sens du message, mais vu à quel point celui-ci dépend de ce qu'on veut en comprendre, je ne m'explique pas pourquoi EA n'a pas simplement répondu "C'est une clé illégalement acquise, nous ne pouvons assurer de support, contactez directement g2play".
Car ainsi rédigé, le message laisse penser que si la clé avait marché il n'y aurait eu aucun problème. Le mieux serait de contacter directement EA en réalité, mais mon objectif était surtout de soulever une hypothèse. Ainsi donc SI ET SEULEMENT SI ces clés sont bel et biens tolérées par EA (le mot qui me parait le plus approprié dans ce cas précis) est-on toujours dans l'illégalité ?
Bien entendu il parait peu probable que dans l'affaire qui nous concerne ce soit le cas.

----------


## Mark Havel

> Article qui déchire, merci GMB.
> 
> Perso je me pose la question de Play.com... Je sais qu'ils sont basés à Jersey, donc dans un paradis fiscal, mais je me demande comment ils se démerdent pour avoir de tels tarifs (ça fait BEAUCOUP de taxes en moins !). En fait je me demande surtout si l'éditeur et le distributeur (je parle pas des développeurs vu que ça les concerne pas directement) touchent la même thune quand on achète sur Play.com que quand on achète sur Amazon.co.uk. Si c'est pas le cas, perso ça me pose un problème éthique (en plus du truc du paradis fiscal qui fait que ça m'emmerde d'acheter mes jeux là-bas, j'entends... Même si je finis souvent par céder).
> 
> Mais j'y connais rien, alors bon.


 


> Prix bas = Cours de la livre sterling déjà très bas + jersey
> 
> Jersey = impôts sur les profits sont minimes + pas de tva sur commerce électronique, donc déjà on dois tomber aux alentours de -40%.
> 
> De souvenir quand la livre sterling servait à autre chose que de papier cul, les jeux était "seulement de 10 a 15€ moins cher" sur play.


Sauf qu'en 2004, j'avais acheté Unreal 2004 pour 28 pitoyables euros alors qu'il en valait plutôt le double sur cette rive-ci de la Manche. Donc c'est autre chose. Au hasard, une combinaison de taxes quasiment nulles, d'économies d'échelle et sur les frais de ports. C'est la même chose avec leur clone Zavvi. Mais rien d'illégal _a priori_, ça fait des plombes que ce site vit et est parmi les sites de vente en ligne les plus reconnus d'après Wikipédia, s'ils refourguaient des contrefaçons, ça serait ressorti depuis plus longtemps que ça. Ou alors, on est juste sur le point d'avoir un beau scandale sur les bras.

À part ça, je suis assez étonné de voir tant de gens défendre ou tenter de justifier ce genre de pratiques à la légalité au mieux douteuse et désormais totalement nulle telle que démontrée par Grand Maitre B. Pour moi, c'est comme AllOfMP3, les tenanciers du site s'appuient peut-être vaguement sur quelques trous législatifs dans le droit de leur pays mais dès que quelques éditeurs iront envoyer des avocats, ça ne tiendra pas 3 jours. La seule chose qui permet de se justifier, c'est la bonne foi et maintenant que tout ceux qui commentent ont lu cet article, ils peuvent difficilement se retrancher derrière pour un achat ultérieur chez ce « vendeur ». Après quoi, vous n'avez plus qu'à espérer la clémence des ayants-droit, après tout, je pense qu'un bon nombre des acheteurs pensaient acquérir leurs jeux de façon légale...

Comme il a été dit plus haut, la seule chose à faire est d'aller vers des canaux de distribution moins douteux et si le but est d'acheter des jeux à pas cher, Play.com et son clone Zavvi.co.uk font des tarifs assez intéressants, je ne parle pas des Amazon.co.uk et autres sites anglais permettant de profiter du taux de change intéressant.


Super Menteur : Si les clés sont tolérées, oui tu es toujours dans l'illégalité. L'ayant-droit ne décide pas du droit et ne peut t'absoudre de sa violation. En tolérant, il se contente juste de ne pas t'attaquer, toi ou le vendeur parce qu'il estime qu'il n'a pas que ça à foutre ou qu'il estime que ça ne vaut pas le cout ou que sais-je encore. Par contre, rien ne dit que la puissance publique, elle tolérera cela si elle y voit quelque chose à redire...

----------


## Aubustou

J'avais acheté Battlefield 2 sur g2play (téléchargeable sur EA download) et la clé n'a jamais été valide. Après une dizaine de clés cd envoyées par le support de g2play qui ne fonctionnaient pas plus, ils m'ont remboursé.
Ils ont au moins été corrects là-dessus.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je ne vois pas comment G2PLAY peut vous paraitre correct avec la fourniture de nouvelles clés et/ou le remboursement.

Leur système semble tellement lucratif qu'ils n'ont strictement rien à foutre que les clés ne marchent pas et finalement pour arrêter la perte de temps (et donc d'argent puisque ce temps pourrait être passer sur l'acquisition d'autres clés frauduleuses), ils remboursent.

Pour moi, G2PLAY est comme un site d'import mais en illégal (fourniture que de la clé et pas du support).
Je vais continuer de commander mes jeux chez play.com ou amazon.co.uk. Au moins je reçois le jeu dans son emballage avec le code d'activation !

----------


## Aubustou

Ils remboursent quand ça ne fonctionne pas, contrairement aux autres vendeurs qui te disent que "non, on s'en fout que ton lecteur cd ne lise pas les jeux avec sécurom dessus" (3-4 jeux comme ça à une époque où les lecteurs-graveurs coûtaient plus que 20€).

----------


## Sp1d3r

Ben c'est pas difficile de comprendre que g2play est sur le marché pour se faire de la thune : de manière pas forcement net et légal. 
S'ils veulent qu'on commence à leur accorder du crédit, faut bien qu'ils vendent des clés valides dans un premier temps. Ensuite si le "service" se dégrade pour finir par disparaître du jour au lendemain... C'est pas vraiment leur soucis.

Pour moi, acheter sur g2play, c'est prendre le risque de perdre son compte steam ou ses jeux EA pour non respect du CLUF. Après, si certains sont joueurs...

En tout cas, ce que je veux dire c'est que ce n'est pas parce que pour vous ça a marché et que vous n'avez rencontré aucun soucis que c'est légal et fiable.

Et à terme la seule chose que ce genre de site va apporter, c'est un zonage encore plus rigoureux des clé-cd et de la possibilité de les utiliser dans une zone géographique donnée. Les "g2play-like" seront tués et le consommateur y perdra. 
Ex : Si je vais en République Tchèque en vacance, j'aimerai pouvoir acheter des jeux utilisables à mon retour en France. ça ne sera sans doute plus possible si des sites comme g2play s'impose. C'est déjà plus possible si on achète une clé d'un pays émergent asiatique d'un jeu Valve par exemple.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Plus un ! Mais je crois qu'on est en train de spoiler l'article de GMB du prochain CPC. 

[HS] Qui sera d'ailleurs peut être le seul au milieu de 90 pages blanches.  ::ninja::  [/HS]

----------


## Ba7oU

Vous avez bien compris, pour niquer Valve achetez L4D2 sur G2Play.  :B): 

C'est illégal d'utiliser une clef GFWL sur d'autres jeux?  ::ninja::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

@frypolar: écoute, je répète ce que j'ai déjà dit, car c'est indépassable. IL EST INTERDIT DE REVENDRE AUTRE CHOSE QU'UN SUPPORT MATERIEL. Ce qui veut dire que G2PLAY NE PEUT PAS GARDER LE SUPPORT ET REVENDRE UNE CLE ! Même si l'acheteur dit oui oui je sais, j'achète un support mais je n'en veux pas, c'est QUAND MEME ILLEGAL. Soit le support change de main, soit c'est ILLEGAL !

En plus, si tu as lu le post de Aubustou, tu vois que BB n'est pas le seul jeu qui pose pb, loin de la. 




> J'avais acheté Battlefield 2 sur g2play (téléchargeable sur EA download) et la clé n'a jamais été valide. Après une dizaine de clés cd envoyées par le support de g2play qui ne fonctionnaient pas plus, ils m'ont remboursé.
> Ils ont au moins été corrects là-dessus.





> Ils remboursent quand ça ne fonctionne pas, contrairement aux autres vendeurs qui te disent que "non, on s'en fout que ton lecteur cd ne lise pas les jeux avec sécurom dessus" (3-4 jeux comme ça à une époque où les lecteurs-graveurs coûtaient plus que 20€).


Oui peut être, mais quand même les gars, vous imaginez acheter un jeu sur VALVE/EA et essayer dix clés les unes derrières les autres et que ça ne marche toujours pas ? Le fait que G2PLAY rembourse ne rend pas leur service légal ou respectable pour autant. 

Bon maintenant, voyons les choses d'un point de vue pragmatique: vous pouvez pirater un jeu mais vous ne le faites pas pour quelles raisons ?

- Pour rémunérer l'éditeur et donc l'auteur de l'oeuvre. Or, G2PLAY avec sa combine d'intermédiaire et des 7 jours ne rémunère personne. Et il doit y avoir bien d'autres combines d'ailleurs, car sinon, comment expliquer qu'il puisse transmettre 10 clés toutes foireuses les unes après les autres ? Si j'achète un jeu de façon légale et que je te donne une clé, elle marchera évidemment. Ici ce n'est pas le cas, donc il est clair que ça ne rémunère personne à part G2PLAY. 

- Pour respecter la loi: or la revente de clés est illégale, car répétons-le jusqu'à ce que ça vous fasse griller la cervelle, seule la revente d'un support est légal. 

-Pour jouer tranquillou sans trop de pb online. En achetant sur G2PLAY, vous risquez un ban. Je ne pense pas que BB soit le seul jeu qui banne les clés, loin de là et à l'avenir, si ce genre de service de vente de clés prospère, le ban sera encore plus large.

Moralité: votre "achat" de clés n'est pas plus légal ni rémunérateur pour l'auteur que si vous piratiez son jeu. 

Maintenant, je suis honnête. C'est mon analyse et je la partage. Mais aucun tribunal ne s'est jamais prononcé sur la question, donc....vous pouvez penser avoir la loi et la morale pour vous, et dans ce cas, faites comme bon vous semble, je ne suis ni censeur ni représentant des éditeurs de jeu.

----------


## Chill

Bon j'ai lu l'article même si là je suis fatigué alors j'ai peut être zappé quelques détails...

Cependant je m'intéresse à G2Play voyant leurs jolis prix planchers  :B): 

Quelle différence, d'un point de vue juridicolégal ( ::ninja:: ), entre G2Play et cette partie de DLGamer ?

Bien sûr je ne mets pas en doute la sérieux de DLGamer, je voudrais juste comprendre pourquoi sur un même produit DLGamer c'est bien et G2Play c'est mal (je ne considère pas la façon dont ils se le procurent...).

Merci de m'éclaircir les idées

----------


## Super Menteur

> Bon j'ai lu l'article même si là je suis fatigué alors j'ai peut être zappé quelques détails...
> 
> Cependant je m'intéresse à G2Play voyant leurs jolis prix planchers 
> 
> Quelle différence, d'un point de vue juridicolégal (), entre G2Play et cette partie de DLGamer ?
> 
> Bien sûr je ne mets pas en doute la sérieux de DLGamer, je voudrais juste comprendre pourquoi sur un même produit DLGamer c'est bien et G2Play c'est mal (je ne considère pas la façon dont ils se le procurent...).
> 
> Merci de m'éclaircir les idées


Avec le message dans la page : 


> Vous allez acheter uniquement une clef de débloquage vous permettant d'activer ce jeu.
> Avant de confirmer cet achat, veuillez vous assurer de bien posséder les fichiers d'installation du logiciel.


C'est intéréssant d'autant que ça ne me rends que plus désireux d'avoir la réponse à ma question maître, si l'éditeur tolère la pratique, cela la rend t-il pour autant légale ?

----------


## Perceval

Premièrement je tiens à dire que c'est grâce a canardpc version papier ( je ne connais plus le n° ) que j'ai découvert g2play , site dont vous avez venté les mérites de ses prix attractifs et ca en toute légalité !!

Ensuite suite à cette article j'ai effectivement commandé plusieurs fois chez eux des clefs ( jeux et carte pré payée pour divers mmorpg ) et je tiens à dire que je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème excepté une fois ( et encore ) ou entre mon achat et la réception de mon mail de confirmation , l'article ne fut plus de stock. Le jour suivant j'ai recu un mail me demandant si je voulais être remboursé ou si je voulais attendre un futur arrivage mais avec un délais indéterminé. Étant pas à la bourre j'ai répondu que je voulais bien patienter 1 semaines , j'ai reçu ma clé 4 jours après.

Donc de mon côté je leur fais tjrs confiance.

----------


## Mark Havel

> Avec le message dans la page : 
> C'est intéréssant d'autant que ça ne me rends que plus désireux d'avoir la réponse à ma question maître, si l'éditeur tolère la pratique, cela la rend t-il pour autant légale ?


Je m'auto-cite :



> (...)
> Super Menteur : Si les clés sont tolérées, oui tu es toujours dans l'illégalité. L'ayant-droit ne décide pas du droit et ne peut t'absoudre de sa violation. En tolérant, il se contente juste de ne pas t'attaquer, toi ou le vendeur parce qu'il estime qu'il n'a pas que ça à foutre ou qu'il estime que ça ne vaut pas le cout ou que sais-je encore. Par contre, rien ne dit que la puissance publique, elle tolérera cela si elle y voit quelque chose à redire...


J'espère que j'ai bon, mais bon, dans le principe, si je tue un vieux barbon avec quelques millions sur le compte en banque et qui fait chier toute sa famille, cette famille me sera peut-être reconnaissante et ne me fera rien, mais ça n'empêchera pas qu'il y a eu bel et bien meurtre et que la puissance publique pourra quand même me poursuivre pour cela.




> Premièrement je tiens à dire que c'est grâce a canardpc version papier ( je ne connais plus le n° ) que j'ai découvert g2play , site dont vous avez venté les mérites de ses prix attractifs et ca en toute légalité !!
> 
> Ensuite suite à cette article j'ai effectivement commandé plusieurs fois chez eux des clefs ( jeux et carte pré payée pour divers mmorpg ) et je tiens à dire que je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème excepté une fois ( et encore ) ou entre mon achat et la réception de mon mail de confirmation , l'article ne fut plus de stock. Le jour suivant j'ai recu un mail me demandant si je voulais être remboursé ou si je voulais attendre un futur arrivage mais avec un délais indéterminé. Étant pas à la bourre j'ai répondu que je voulais bien patienter 1 semaines , j'ai reçu ma clé 4 jours après.
> 
> Donc de mon côté je leur fais tjrs confiance.


Rien ne dit que CanardPC était à l'époque au courant de la légalité douteuse de ce site ou qu'ils avaient étudié la question à fond. C'est peut-être aussi pour ça que ça va faire l'objet d'un bel article dans le prochain CPC...

----------


## Silver

> Premièrement je tiens à dire que c'est grâce a canardpc version papier ( je ne connais plus le n° ) que j'ai découvert g2play , site dont vous avez venté les mérites de ses prix attractifs et ca en toute légalité !!


C'est vrai que l'information a été diffusée par la plupart des sites de jeux vidéos aussi. Mais un petit bémol, il me semble que lorsque CPC parlait de G2Play c'était avant le transfert de la boutique vers Singapour, à l'origine tout était basé en Pologne (si je ne me trompe pas), donc c'était plus difficile de voir le côté embrouille de la chose.

----------


## Super Menteur

> J'espère que j'ai bon, mais bon, dans le principe, si je tue un vieux barbon avec quelques millions sur le compte en banque et qui fait chier toute sa famille, cette famille me sera peut-être reconnaissante et ne me fera rien, mais ça n'empêchera pas qu'il y a eu bel et bien meurtre et que la puissance publique pourra quand même me poursuivre pour cela.


Admettons. Mais quid de DLGamer alors ? Celà les placerait dans la même situation ?

----------


## Perceval

Et je fais tjrs confiance a Canardpc  !!

----------


## Mark Havel

Comme dit : 



> ►Serial:
> You already have the necessary files to play. And You want to buy one or several more games but you don't wish to download the game files more than once. You only need the unlocking key. As soon as your payment is processed, you will receive the unlocking key through e-mail. It takes only few minutes before you can play.


Donc de fait, tu achètes aussi une nouvelle licence et donc la clé qui la débloque, mais tu as déjà le support physique et on te fait donc une réduction (enfin, je suppose) sur le prix du jeu puisque tu ne prends pas de boite ni de bande passante serveur pour te procurer cette nouvelle copie.

----------


## Dar

Comme toujours c'est limpide ! Merci de ces explications juridiques  :;): 

Pour ma part je doute que G2P soit de bonne foi.
Quand on voit qu'ils passent également une annonce sur leur site pour racheter des clés ou des jeux aux joueurs lambda ça m'inspire pas confiance non plus.

----------


## SAYA

> "on a la boite mais on préfère vous donner la clé ça va plus vite",


Mouais, plutôt bizarre m'étais-je dis en lisant cette phrase ! Rien que ça je passe mon chemin.

Mais please G_M_B je suis pas sûre d'avoir tout compris la phrase en anglais, pourriez-vous traduire ; ben oui ! Y a des canard'es qui sont pas bilingues  ::|: [COLOR="Silver"]


Sinon super article... Vivement la suite.

----------


## Mark Havel

Je pense que tu fais référence à cette phrase :




> Game / Software codes are sent solely via email and by bying any game / software code on G2PLAY.net you agree for G2PLAY to keep the original retail box of the game.


Que je traduirais personnellement par :

« Les codes d'activation des jeux/logiciels sont uniquement envoyés par email et en achetant un code de jeu/logiciel sur G2PLAY.net, vous autorisez G2Play à garder la boite et la copie originale du jeu. »

C'est en effet assez original comme méthode de vente et le risque est bel et bien une revente car je vois mal G2Play ou quiconque s'encombrer de milliers de boites de jeux de leurs clients. Donc vous n'avez même pas l'original pour justifier l'acquisition légale et Grand Maitre B a donc raison quand il dit que cela revient à vendre une clé CD et pas le support physique.

Et puis, je ne veux pas être méchant, mais une adresse en @gmail.com pour un site commercial, ça fait moyennement sérieux.

----------


## Halpern

> _"Nous vous invitons à contacter g2play.net et obtenir une nouvelle clef car la clef communiqué n'est pas reconnue comme valide par les serveurs"_.
>  Tu sais ce que ça veut dire cette réponse de EA ? ça veut dire, gros pigeon qui achète des clés n'importe où, c'est pas mon pb.


Cela dit, étant le pigeon en question, je peux aussi confirmer que le support d'Electronic Arts a quand même un peu plus de tact que le GMB pour qualifier un client.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Normal tu n'es pas mon client.

----------


## STooB

> pourquoi les éditeurs ne proposent pas des clés de la même manière? On ne fournit pas le jeu mais seulement la clé. Le P2P gagnerait en légitimité, les plateformes de distribution verraient une source de dépense disparaitre et le consommateur aurait son jeu pour un prix attractif.


Parce qu'ils préfèrent vendre en ligne en téléchargement légal a un prix supérieur à la version boite  ::O:  (VU)

----------


## Mark Havel

> Parce qu'ils préfèrent vendre en ligne en téléchargement légal a un prix supérieur à la version boite  (VU)


Plutôt parce que depuis du P2P, tu n'as pas forcément de garantie quand à l'authenticité des fichiers échangés et que rien ne dit que quelques piratins ne vont pas glisser des saloperies dedans.

----------


## Halpern

Je me fais à moitié ¹ piéger par un commerçant peu scrupuleux, je me donne la peine d'expliquer  mon expérience sur ce forum afin que d'autres n'aient pas à la vivre et le résultat ? Je me fais traiter de pigeon par un rédacteur de Canard PC qui, lorsque je lui fais remarquer que le "pigeon" aurait pu mériter un peu plus de compassion, se justifie par un élégant :




> Normal tu n'es pas mon client.


Merci. Vraiment Merci.

_¹ j'ai obtenu un des deux jeux que j'avais achetés tout de même._

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je ne pense pas que sa phrase te visais personnellement, c'est une manière ironique de te montrer qu'en fait EA t'enverrais bouler cette manière pour ce genre de soucis


SInon pour DLGamer, vu le prix du jeu (40-50€) je pense qu'ils ont le contrat qu'il faut avec les éditeurs pour ne vendre que le CDKey.  

G2Play pourtant ça existe depuis assez longtemps nan ? Bizarre que ça jase aujourd'hui avec Bloodbowl.

----------


## Tungsten

Donc si je comprends bien en lisant rapidement l'article ma version de Everquest II all in one à 29.90€ acheté sur DLGame n'est pas légale car vu que meme si j'ai une clef officielle qui active mon compte sur le site de Sony tout à fait légalement et étant validé par Sony lui même, je n'ai aucun support matériel tel qu'un DVD sachant que l'achat de jeu sur ce site implique un achat pour un jeu en version "téléchargeable". Me trompe je ?

EDIT : Je ne lance pas la pierre à DLGame car je suis client chez eux et que je suis très satisfait mais trouvez vous normal qu'un jeu en version téléchargeable soit au même prix qu'un jeu "boite" sachant qu'on ne paye pas : Le support physique de stockage, la boite cartonnée (et éventuellement plastique), l'impression de la boite, le pressage du/des CDs/DVDs, l'impression de la notice... Bref j'ai juste l'impression que les maisons d'éditions ont trouvé un filon pour se faire une marge encore plus grande en en donnant encore moins au client mais en disant qu'apres tout c'est le développement qu'on paye pas le support physique. Langue de bois et Marketing un cocktail à boire bien frais.

----------


## iridium

> Donc si je comprends bien en lisant rapidement l'article ma version de Everquest II all in one à 29.90€ acheté sur DLGame n'est pas légale car vu que meme si j'ai une clef officielle qui active mon compte sur le site de Sony tout à fait légalement et étant validé par Sony lui même, je n'ai aucun support matériel tel qu'un DVD sachant que l'achat de jeu sur ce site implique un achat pour un jeu en version "téléchargeable". Me trompe je ?


Oui, te trompe je.
Relisons l'article originel, celui duquel tout est issu.

Ce qui est interdit c'est la *RE*vente d'un jeux dématérialise, pas sa vente.
Donc ton exemplaire est légal, mais sache que tu ne pourras le revendre sans enfreindre la loi, alors que la loi t'aurait garanti cette possibilité si tu avais un support physique (la flemme de chercher les jurisprudences maintenant), à condition que tu cèdes ledit support.

La nuance étant (nous éludons la possibilité que les clés G2P soit d'origine illégale ici) que DLgamer vend des jeux dématérialisés après avoir acheté des exemplaires (sous forme de clés permettant de débloquer le jeu pour le client) directement auprès de l'éditeur (enfin j'espère), tandis que G2P achète des boites (dans un pays à faible revenu moyen) pour revendre ensuite (sur un autre marché à plus hauts salaires) uniquement les clés.

----------


## Frypolar

> @frypolar: écoute, je répète ce que j'ai déjà dit, car c'est indépassable. IL EST INTERDIT DE REVENDRE AUTRE CHOSE QU'UN SUPPORT MATERIEL. Ce qui veut dire que G2PLAY NE PEUT PAS GARDER LE SUPPORT ET REVENDRE UNE CLE ! Même si l'acheteur dit oui oui je sais, j'achète un support mais je n'en veux pas, c'est QUAND MEME ILLEGAL. Soit le support change de main, soit c'est ILLEGAL !
> 
> *Je crois que tu n'as pas compris. J'ai lu ton papier, il n'y a rien à redire sur la logique que tu présentes et de toute façon c'est ton boulot et pas le mien. Cependant, dans mon premier post, j'évoquais le souvenir que j'avais comme quoi, officiellement, G2Play vendait bien la boîte sauf qu'on ne la recevait pas. On peut bien être propriétaire d'un objet et donc le posséder sans être pile à côté de lui ? Bien sûr il faut faire confiance à G2Play pour ce qui est du réel avenir de la boîte : ils sont censés ne plus y toucher et ne pas la garder. Je sais que c'est de la pure mauvaise foi, ce qui m'intéressait à la base, c'était de savoir si cela pouvait démonter un raisonnement similaire au tien dans le cas d'un jugement. Tout ce que j'ai dit après se basait là dessus et je l'avais clairement indiqué dans mon premier post : "**la suite de mon raisonnement se base sur ce postulat."*
> 
> En plus, si tu as lu le post de Aubustou, tu vois que BB n'est pas le seul jeu qui pose pb, loin de la. 
> 
> *J'ai aussi évoqué ce problème. Dans le topic des bons plans, j'ai déjà vu des gens râler à propos de clés invalides et ça tombait toujours sur EA. Un des forumeurs "victimes" à citer la réponse de G2Play, suite à sa plainte et après avoir reçu une deuxième clé, qui indiquait la marche à suivre pour activer sa clé. Or, la deuxième clé a bien marchée mais la première aussi ! Un autre forumeur, a fait la même manip' avec une clé précédemment traitée comme invalide, et là encore, ça a marché. Je sais pas si vous avez déjà acheté des jeux sur l'EA Store mais c'est bien le bordel, comme je l'ai déjà évoqué avec Battlefield 2 .*
> 
> 
> ...


Bon maintenant, il faut que je retrouve cet éventuel message et surtout son équivalent sur le site officiel qui stipule que G2Play vend la boîte. Ca va être dur surtout que je sais pas s'il existe  ::ninja:: .

J'ai trouvé ça sur leur site (en bas à gauche de n'importe quelle page) :



> 1.1. Shipping Method:
> 
>     * Game / Software codes are sent solely via email and by bying any game / software code on G2PLAY.net you agree for G2PLAY to keep the original retail box of the game.
>     * Physical products are shipped using the conventional post office. Shipping time to European countries takes usualy around 7 - 10 working days. All shipments are insured and are recommended which means we will always recieve a recipet from the post office confirming the delivery.


Donc ils gardent la pseudo boîte ("pseudo" car dans la cas de BloodBowl ils ne l'ont pas gardé). La question est : peuvent-ils, en cas de procès, se défendre en argumentant qu'ils ont gardé la boîte, sans en faire un quelconque usage, un peu comme le ferait une banque ? Encore faut-il qu'ils prouvent le non-usage. Mais est-ce recevable ? Oui je sais, la boîte n'est pas à côté de moi, mais ce n'est pas pour ça qu'elle ne m'appartient pas non ? Si je pars en vacances chez une amie au Québec et que j'oublie un bouquin chez elle, le livre m'appartient toujours. Là ça serait du foutage de gueule mais on a déjà vu des arguments un peu vaseux être acceptés. Par contre, si un client de G2Play leur demande l'envoie de la boîte, ils ne peuvent pas refuser. Enfin ils peuvent mais du coup ils sont clairement en dehors de la loi.




> Bon j'ai lu l'article même si là je suis fatigué alors j'ai peut être zappé quelques détails...
> 
> Cependant je m'intéresse à G2Play voyant leurs jolis prix planchers 
> 
> Quelle différence, d'un point de vue juridicolégal (), entre G2Play et cette partie de DLGamer ?
> 
> Bien sûr je ne mets pas en doute la sérieux de DLGamer, je voudrais juste comprendre pourquoi sur un même produit DLGamer c'est bien et G2Play c'est mal (je ne considère pas la façon dont ils se le procurent...).
> 
> Merci de m'éclaircir les idées


Pour DLGamer ils ne vendent pas non plus le support, comme G2Play. Mais Steam ne vend pas non plus le support, comme G2Play aussi. Seulement Steam et DLGamer sont des revendeurs officiels. On peut imaginer que si le prix de DLGamer est plus haut c'est qu'ils doivent payer l'éditeur pour avoir cette vitrine de revendeur officiel. G2Play ne paie pas, donc ils n'ont pas le droit de vendre la clé seule.

Ça parait plausible ?

----------


## Threanor

De toute façon même si G2play était parfaitement légal, je suis sûr que les éditeurs finirait par trouver un moyen de les bloquer. C'est pas parce que la mondialisation leur permet de faire développer leurs produits pas cher en Europe de l'Est ou en Asie qu'il faudrait que le consommateur puisse en profiter aussi :aigri de comptoir:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je me fais à moitié ¹ piéger par un commerçant peu scrupuleux, je me donne la peine d'expliquer  mon expérience sur ce forum afin que d'autres n'aient pas à la vivre et le résultat ? Je me fais traiter de pigeon par un rédacteur de Canard PC qui, lorsque je lui fais remarquer que le "pigeon" aurait pu mériter un peu plus de compassion, se justifie par un élégant :
> 
> 
> 
> Merci. Vraiment Merci.
> 
> _¹ j'ai obtenu un des deux jeux que j'avais achetés tout de même._


Ohlala t'es une chochotte toi; d'une ma phrase ne te visait pas du tout, c'était une façon de décrire ce que pense EA et de deux, quand j'ai répondu "normal tu n'es pas mon client", c'était une réplique à vocation humoristique, comme si j'avais dit "Je reviendrais", "hasta la vista baby" ou "les babines débiles du babouin nubiles" voire "oui mais au moins, c'était légal". 





> Oui, te trompe je.
> Relisons l'article originel, celui duquel tout est issu.
> 
> Ce qui est interdit c'est la *RE*vente d'un jeux dématérialise, pas sa vente.
> Donc ton exemplaire est légal, mais sache que tu ne pourras le revendre sans enfreindre la loi, alors que la loi t'aurait garanti cette possibilité si tu avais un support physique (la flemme de chercher les jurisprudences maintenant), à condition que tu cèdes ledit support.
> 
> La nuance étant (nous éludons la possibilité que les clés G2P soit d'origine illégale ici) que DLgamer vend des jeux dématérialisés après avoir acheté des exemplaires (sous forme de clés permettant de débloquer le jeu pour le client) directement auprès de l'éditeur (enfin j'espère), tandis que G2P achète des boites (dans un pays à faible revenu moyen) pour revendre ensuite (sur un autre marché à plus hauts salaires) uniquement les clés.


Voilà. La revente est illégale. En revanche, la vente est légale. L'éditeur d'un jeu peut choisir, s'il le souhaite, de vendre qu'une clé ou bien il peut agréér une société tierce pour le faire.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Admettons. Mais quid de DLGamer alors ? Celà les placerait dans la même situation ?


Non, car DLGamer te fourni aussi le support puisque tu télécharges le "DVD" d'installation sur le site.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ce qui est interdit c'est la *RE*vente d'un jeux dématérialise, pas sa vente.


En fait c'est là que ça me gêne pas mal: tu payes ton Dvd 50€, tu peux le revendre, ok. Tu payes le jeu en dématerialisé au même tarif, mais tu n'as pas le droit de le revendre, alors qu'une fois ta clé vendu, de toute façon, tu ne peux plus l'utiliser (comme pour la vente d'occasion il y a passation des droits concernant le jeu).
C'est quand même de l'entubage légale nan ?

----------


## SAYA

> Je me fais à moitié ¹ piéger par un commerçant peu scrupuleux, je me donne la peine d'expliquer  mon expérience sur ce forum afin que d'autres n'aient pas à la vivre et le résultat ? Je me fais traiter de pigeon par un rédacteur de Canard PC


Je crois que tu n'a pas bien compris, c'était l'image que tu représentes (et les autres qui se laissent piéger) pour G2Play. Après tout quand on passe par ce système faut pas venir pleurer après, tout le monde peut comprendre que derrière "ces prix attractifs" se cache une belle arnaque. Rien ne sert d'argumenter pour se donner bonne conscience. C'est pas légal./  ::P:

----------


## Tungsten

Alors allons un peu plus loin dans le délire  ::P:  (oui il est tot et je suis en forme). Bon j'ai acheté mon jeu "dématérialisé" légalement, maintenant supposons que je le grave sur un DVD Vierge, logiquement si je suis bien la loi j'aurais la possibilité de le revendre car j'aurais un support "physique" qui plus est un support sur lequel j'aurais payé une taxe (la fameuse taxe sur les supports numérique) me permettant de faire une sauvegarde de sécurité (oula ca se complique).
Donc au final j'aurais : Une clef acheté légalement + Un jeu téléchargé légalement + un support physique dont j'aurais payé la taxe sur la copie privée. Là j'imagine qu'on va me dire "oui mais la taxe c'est sur la copie privée"  ::):  Ce qui voudrait dire qu'en fin de compte acheter un jeu "digital" empeche purement et simplemement l'utilisateur de revendre ce dit jeu (meme si ce n'est pas un MMO avec une clef activant un compte).

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression que la vente de jeu en version boite n'est pas pret de s'épuiser, voir même que ca pousse les petites gens à DL illégalement devant tant de complexité vu que même si on ACHETE un logiciel "digital" il ne nous appartient pas vu qu'on n'a pas le support, donc qu'il nous est impossible de ceder notre achat à un tiers.

Bon je crois que je vais retourné me coucher.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non ça ne marche pas non plus, car pour que la REvente d'un support ait lieu, il faut qu'il y ait eu initialement vente. 

Or, dans ton exemple, tu n'as pas acheté le support mais tu as payé pour une licence d'utilisation d'une oeuvre. Du coup, tu ne peux pas REvendre quoique ce soit.

Note: vous verrez mon article de cet été, mais je précise d'ores et déjà que juridiquement, on peut imaginer que la licence d'utilisation d'un jeu permette la revente. C'est juste que c'est très rare et que partant, tout le monde considère que par défaut, la revente d'une oeuvre de l'esprit en version numérique est illégale. 




> Alors allons un peu plus loin dans le délire  (oui il est tot et je suis en forme). Bon j'ai acheté mon jeu "dématérialisé" légalement, maintenant supposons que je le grave sur un DVD Vierge, logiquement si je suis bien la loi j'aurais la possibilité de le revendre car j'aurais un support "physique" qui plus est un support sur lequel j'aurais payé une taxe (la fameuse taxe sur les supports numérique) me permettant de faire une sauvegarde de sécurité (oula ca se complique).
> Donc au final j'aurais : Une clef acheté légalement + Un jeu téléchargé légalement + un support physique dont j'aurais payé la taxe sur la copie privée. Là j'imagine qu'on va me dire "oui mais la taxe c'est sur la copie privée"  Ce qui voudrait dire qu'en fin de compte acheter un jeu "digital" empeche purement et simplemement l'utilisateur de revendre ce dit jeu (meme si ce n'est pas un MMO avec une clef activant un compte).
> 
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression que la vente de jeu en version boite n'est pas pret de s'épuiser, voir même que ca pousse les petites gens à DL illégalement devant tant de complexité vu que même si on ACHETE un logiciel "digital" il ne nous appartient pas vu qu'on n'a pas le support, donc qu'il nous est impossible de ceder notre achat à un tiers.
> 
> Bon je crois que je vais retourné me coucher.

----------


## Mark Havel

> (...)
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression que la vente de jeu en version boite n'est pas pret de s'épuiser, voir même que ca pousse les petites gens à DL illégalement devant tant de complexité vu que même si on ACHETE un logiciel "digital" il ne nous appartient pas vu qu'on n'a pas le support, donc qu'il nous est impossible de ceder notre achat à un tiers.
> 
> Bon je crois que je vais retourné me coucher.





> En fait c'est là que ça me gêne pas mal: tu payes ton Dvd 50€, tu peux le revendre, ok. Tu payes le jeu en dématerialisé au même tarif, mais tu n'as pas le droit de le revendre, alors qu'une fois ta clé vendu, de toute façon, tu ne peux plus l'utiliser (comme pour la vente d'occasion il y a passation des droits concernant le jeu).
> C'est quand même de l'entubage légale nan ?


Tout dépend du vendeur et de ses conditions de ventes. Si tu achètes sur Steam, c'est pas ce que j'appelle compliqué : tu choisis ton jeu, tu paies, tu le vois immédiatement apparaitre dans la liste de tes jeux, tu peux alors le télécharger et ce, autant de fois que tu veux et sur autant de machines que tu veux. Bref, en échange d'un prix similaire aux versions boites, tu as la possibilité d'avoir finalement autant d'exemplaires que tu le souhaites pour peu que tu te souviennes de tes logins et que tu ne les files pas au premier venu. Je ne parle pas des différentes économies en matières premières et transport réalisées.
Que tu ne puisses pas le refourguer d'occasion dépend aussi du vendeur, il me semble que Stardock réfléchit à un truc pour la revente d'occasion des jeux téléchargés sur Impulse donc rien n'est perdu.

Après, si vous allez cautionner des sites comme l'EA Store qui semble-t-il n'autorise le téléchargement que pendant quelques mois voire deux ans si on paie plus cher, ben il fallait lire les conditions d'utilisation et comparer, parce qu'en plus, EA vend ses jeux sur Steam.

Le dématérialisé a ses avantages et l'un des premiers d'entre eux est d'éviter de devoir avoir le disque du jeu dans un lecteur optique pour jouer... Comme tous les autres trucs, il faut comparer les conditions d'utilisation et choisir le mieux et si on estime que ça ne vaut pas le coup, ben tu achètes en boite et tu continues à supporter des gros DRM bien baveux et pire que ce peut faire Steam...

----------


## zepitou

Vu la tournure de certains posts, autant préciser quelques petites choses.

> DLGamer (ou la société possédant DLGamer) possède des contrats de distribution (incluant les pays de distribution et le prix d'achat du produit) avec l'ensemble des éditeurs des produits vendus.

> Au mieux, g2play et autres achètent à des grossistes des batchs de clés. Ils n'ont pas besoin de contrats de distributions avec les ayant droits. Le grossiste oui, incluant les pays de distribution. Et c'est là où il y a "tricherie" (comme le précise GMB ).

> Au pire, g2play et autres utilisent des moyens de paiement falsifiés (compte paypal, numéro de CB achetés 0.50€ en Chine...) et/ou le délais de rétraction pour obtenir "à moindre frais" des clés digitales pour les revendre (totalement illégalement). C'est le cas de BB par exemple...

> Les batchs de clés (retail ou digital) sont facilement traçable: elles sont générées par paquets distribuée spécifiquement à un grossiste/revendeur. Facile ensuite en "testant" une clé venant d'ici ou ailleurs si tout est normal... (ohh ma clé achetée sur g2play en étant FR vient d'un batch réservé à un grossiste chinois...)

----------


## Wobak

> @frypolar: écoute, je répète ce que j'ai déjà dit, car c'est indépassable. IL EST INTERDIT DE REVENDRE AUTRE CHOSE QU'UN SUPPORT MATERIEL. Ce qui veut dire que G2PLAY NE PEUT PAS GARDER LE SUPPORT ET REVENDRE UNE CLE ! Même si l'acheteur dit oui oui je sais, j'achète un support mais je n'en veux pas, c'est QUAND MEME ILLEGAL. Soit le support change de main, soit c'est ILLEGAL !


Donc pour être hyper pragmatique, si dans un magasin de jeux, ou dans une brocante, je paye pour un jeu, et je dis au mec "Ouvre la boite et dicte moi la clé maintenant que j'ai payé, la boite tu peux la garder je m'en fous" et qu'il le fait, ça rend la vente illégalle et caduque par ce fait ?

Désolé mais j'en reste béat  ::(: .

----------


## Halpern

> Ohlala t'es une chochotte toi; d'une ma phrase ne te visait pas du tout


Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la chochotte ? Je n'ai pas besoin d'un avocat pour m'expliquer en quoi EA me faisait un joli doigt d'honneur avec sa réponse; je pense que tout le monde ici était capable de faire cette traduction sans qu'il soit nécessaire d'ajouter une traduction "nous malin, lui pigeon".

Excuses moi d'être affecté aux mots qu'on emploie à mon encontre, je fais partie de ces "chochottes" encore sensibles aux lettres (et ne me parle pas d'humour, je ne vois ce qu'apporte d'amusant cette caricature dans ce contexte).




> Après tout quand on passe par ce système faut pas venir pleurer après, tout le monde peut comprendre que derrière "ces prix attractifs" se cache une belle arnaque. Rien ne sert d'argumenter pour se donner bonne conscience. C'est pas légal./


J'argumente en rien mon erreur d'avoir fait confiance à G2Play, je fais juste part de mon mécontentement quand on me qualifie de pigeon.

Aussi étonnant que cela puisse paraître, je n'irai pas témoigner chez Delarue et je continuerai à lire les articles de Grand Maitre B qui restent intéressants malgré son dernier "trait d'humour" qui ne m'a pas fait rire du tout.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Non, car DLGamer te fourni aussi le support puisque tu télécharges le "DVD" d'installation sur le site.


Oui sauf que moi je parlais de la section "Keys" de DLGamer qui te fournit UNIQUEMENT une clé, à toi de te procurer le jeu ; en l'occurrence il s'agit de MMOs donc le jeu est téléchargeable sur le site de l'éditeur une fois la clé rentrée. Mais c'est pareil avec les clés EA.




> Voilà. La revente est illégale. En revanche, la vente est légale. L'éditeur d'un jeu peut choisir, s'il le souhaite, de vendre qu'une clé ou bien il peut agréér une société tierce pour le faire.


D'accord je crois que j'ai enfin compris. La VENTE DIRECTE de jeux dématérialisés est légale, et par extension celle de clés, mais pour y avoir vente il faut une cession directe de l'éditeur qui peut sous-traiter à des sites sous contrat comme DLGamer le soin de vendre les licences.
En revanche la RE-VENTE de biens dématérialisés est illégale, même si le jeu a été acquis légalement au préalable auprès d'un grossiste, etc... On ne peut revendre que un support physique, pas un produit dématérialisé puisqu'il faut avoir une autorisation de l'éditeur pour revendre officiellement des licences. Sauf avis contraire sur la Licence d'utilisation du jeu évidemment.

Si tout ça me paraît clair maintenant, c'est aussi pas franchement à l'avantage du consommateur. Impossible de revendre un bien dématérialisé pourtant acquis légalement alors qu'on paye le prix fort, impossible d'utiliser une combine comme celle de g2play (si il s"agit bien d'une société qui achète a des grossistes) alors que le jeu est acquis légalement par la boite, etc.. Mais "l'injustice" de la loi ne rend pas g2play légal.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h07 ----------




> Donc pour être hyper pragmatique, si dans un magasin de jeux, ou dans une brocante, je paye pour un jeu, et je dis au mec "Ouvre la boite et dicte moi la clé maintenant que j'ai payé, la boite tu peux la garder je m'en fous" et qu'il le fait, ça rend la vente illégalle et caduque par ce fait ?
> 
> Désolé mais j'en reste béat .


C'est l'idéee oui. Et oui c'est stupide.

----------


## zepitou

> Après tout quand on passe par ce système faut pas venir pleurer après, tout le monde peut comprendre que derrière "ces prix attractifs" se cache une belle arnaque. Rien ne sert d'argumenter pour se donner bonne conscience. C'est pas légal./


Là en faite je suis pas tout à fait d'accord. A part les habitués qui savent regarder les mentions légales (cgv), les détails exactes de la forme du produit que l'on achète, tout le monde ne peut pas comprendre que c'est pas "propre" comme site.
Ok c'est pas chère, mais des sites "légaux" vendant des boites ou Steam en période de mega promo proposent aussi des fois des prix très agressif par rapport au prix éditeur en jouant sur la localisation, la tva et les taux de change en plus d'une éventuelle vrai promo.

----------


## Wobak

> Là en faite je suis pas tout à fait d'accord. A part les habitués qui savent regarder les mentions légales (cgv), les détails exactes de la forme du produit que l'on achète, tout le monde ne peut pas comprendre que c'est pas "propre" comme site.
> Ok c'est pas chère, mais des sites "légaux" vendant des boites ou Steam en période de mega promo proposent aussi des fois des prix très agressif par rapport au prix éditeur en jouant sur la localisation, la tva et les taux de change en plus d'une éventuelle vrai promo.


Oui, et puis les malboro ou les montres D&G que t'achètes dans la rue à Barbes-Rochechouart c'est pas des contrefaçons non plus tiens... 

Pourtant c'est propre comme vente !  ::P:  (je suis sarcastique mais pas méchant hein !!)

----------


## Yank31

Salut,

Quid de la légalité de l'achat d'une CD-KEY sur G2PLAY ? Moi, béotien du droit, consommateur le plus commun, j'ai en effet eu la bave aux lèvres devant la vitrine numérique de ce commerçant fort bien habillé et au sourire honnête. Après quelques études de ses produits, je jette mon dévolu sur un jeu à la dernière mode que je lui paie via un intermediaire qui garantit notoirement la sécurité de ce type de transaction, ce que le boutiquier accepte volontier.

De belle humeur après cette bonne affaire, je me dirige par la suite sur les plates formes officielles de l'éditeur et y entre, suivant les instructions de ce vendeur, le code confidentiel qu'il me confiait en échange de quelque argent.

J'obtiens alors, après téléchargement sur cette plate-forme, un exemplaire dématérialisé de ce jeu qui provoque l'enthousiasme de la presse (sauf peut-être un marginal CPC, rejeton torturé de l'union improbable du code de procédure civile et de désinfectant sanitaire ; en outre gaulois).

N'importe, le jeu fonctionne, j'y partage mes nuits avec mes miliers de meilleurs amis d'un soir et suscite le désarroi de mes dizaines de meilleurs amis tangibles, que je délaisse d'autant.

En bref, une opération de l'apparence la plus normale, Monsieur le Juge.

Comment pouvez-vous dès lors aujourd'hui me reprocher la culpabilité du délit de contrefaçon, moi qui n'ai jamais eu ni l'intention, ni la conscience de le commettre ?

D'autant qu'hors mis cet élément moral, je soumets à votre appréciation le fait que les élements matériels ne m'apparaissent pas exempts de toute critique.

Au delà de ces considérations de pure légalité, je voudrais, en toute mauvaise foi, faire miens les mots du Professeur Chewbakka, qui je le crois ont récemment reçus l'applui sans réserves de l'illustre Luc Besson (conjoint de Milla Jovovich) : 
"Avec l'HADOPI 2, l'avantage, c'est que tous les téléchargements illégaux seront détéctés et sanctionnés, sauf bien sur si on installe le logiciel qui va bien"

J'ai justement ce logiciel et la Haute autorité ne m'a jamais rien reproché ! C'est donc bien que mon téléchargement était légal, Missieu l'Juge...

----------


## Reizz

J'ai failli succomber plusieurs fois à ce sytème.

Sur g2play, on achete pas une cd key, on achete une boîte que la société ouvre pour nous et envoie la clé. Une clé dite personnelle qui passe en clair sous des yeux exterieurs on repassera pour la sécurité. Et en plus je ne sais pas ce qu'ils font de la boîte.

Par contre, je ne sais pas si Steam a officiellement des revendeurs externes de clé, vu que leur plate forme est disponible dans tout le monde.

EA et Steam sont des plates-formes centralisées et ils ont tout pouvoir de ne pas accepter une clé. Et pourront facilement dire que g2play n'est pas un de leur revendeur. Et on pourra toujours couiner en brandissant sa facture g2play qui a autant de valeur que la cave à Momo.

A bientôt!

----------


## Yank31

Vazy toi t'as pas vu le dernier plasma qu'il a rentré Momo pour dire ça

----------


## Fracanus

La seule chose que j'ai acheté sur g2play est une clé Aion qui fonctionnait bien. Mais je l'ai fait avec une web Visa temporaire et surtout virtuelle avec seulement 5€ dessus.

Je l'aurai mauvaise de me faire ban mon compte Steam je dois avoir 50 jeux dessus :s

----------


## SAYA

> Là en faite je suis pas tout à fait d'accord. A part les habitués qui savent regarder les mentions légales (cgv), les détails exactes de la forme du produit que l'on achète, tout le monde ne peut pas comprendre que c'est pas "propre" comme site.
> Ok c'est pas chère, mais des sites "légaux" vendant des boites ou Steam en période de mega promo proposent aussi des fois des prix très agressif par rapport au prix éditeur en jouant sur la localisation, la tva et les taux de change en plus d'une éventuelle vrai promo.


Attends ne me dis pas que tu ne sais pas lire les cgv, il n'est pas question de les lire comme un professionnel du droit, mais parfois un peu de bon sens te fais sentir que c'est pas top ! Ne me dis pas non plus qu'une telle différence de prix (méga promo) ne t'alerte pas ! Après si tu achètes, tu assumes tous les risques qui sont liés à ton achat, voilà ce que je voulais dire. ::P:

----------


## SAYA

> Salut,
> 
> Quid de la légalité de l'achat d'une CD-KEY sur G2PLAY ? Moi, béotien du droit, consommateur le plus commun, j'ai en effet eu la bave aux lèvres devant la vitrine numérique de ce commerçant fort bien habillé et au sourire honnête. Après quelques études de ses produits, je jette mon dévolu sur un jeu à la dernière mode que je lui paie via un intermediaire qui garantit notoirement la sécurité de ce type de transaction, ce que le boutiquier accepte volontier.
> 
> De belle humeur après cette bonne affaire, je me dirige par la suite sur les plates formes officielles de l'éditeur et y entre, suivant les instructions de ce vendeur, le code confidentiel qu'il me confiait en échange de quelque argent.
> 
> J'obtiens alors, après téléchargement sur cette plate-forme, un exemplaire dématérialisé de ce jeu qui provoque l'enthousiasme de la presse (sauf peut-être un marginal CPC, rejeton torturé de l'union improbable du code de procédure civile et de désinfectant sanitaire ; en outre gaulois).
> 
> N'importe, le jeu fonctionne, j'y partage mes nuits avec mes miliers de meilleurs amis d'un soir et suscite le désarroi de mes dizaines de meilleurs amis tangibles, que je délaisse d'autant.
> ...


Alors toi t'es têtu de chez têtu ou alors tu insistes "en toute mauvaise foi" (je te cite) ::sad::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Or, dans ton exemple, tu n'as pas acheté le support mais tu as payé pour une licence d'utilisation d'une oeuvre. Du coup, tu ne peux pas REvendre quoique ce soit.


Mouais c'est quand même de l'entubage.
Légalement c'est certes répréhensibles de revendre une "clé" au lieu d'un DVD, par contre, la logique fait que ça revient au même au final.
Sinon on peut pousser plus loin et prétendre que le dématérialisé n'a aucune valeur financière, y'a pas de support avec  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Super Menteur

> Mouais c'est quand même de l'entubage.
> Légalement c'est certes répréhensibles de revendre une "clé" au lieu d'un DVD, par contre, la logique fait que ça revient au même au final.
> Sinon on peut pousser plus loin et prétendre que le dématérialisé n'a aucune valeur financière, y'a pas de support avec


Entièrement d'accord mais dans l'état actuel de la loi, c'est bel et bien illégal malheureusement. Et pour le dématérialisé, si l'éditeur passe un contrat autorisant au vendeur de le représenter pour céder une licence, ce n'est donc pas une REVENTE mais une VENTE. Donc légal...

Par contre je trouve que les gens sont parfois un peu prompts à affubler g2play de tout les maux. Que la revente de clés soit illégale à cause de la loi française, ok, mais à part l'affaire Blood Bowl jusqu'à preuve du contraire les clés n'ont jamais été déclarées comme volées par un éditeur, ni même bloquées. Et g2play a toujours assuré un support client plutôt de qualité (échange ou remboursement). 
Illégal oui, mais de là crier à la boite qui vend des clés volées pour arnaquer les joueurs, il y a un monde.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais enfin le côté "je vends les clés etje renvoie les jeux à l'éditeur avant 7 jours pour être remboursé", pour le coup c'est illégal.

----------


## Lpk

Oui mais rien ne prouve que cela a été la manoeuvre mise en place...

D'apres eux leur "fournisseur" s'est procuré des clés dites volées apres partant de là, tout les postulats sont bons.

Quand à dire "venez pas pleurer, bien fait pour voggles" je suis pas d'accord, tu cherches un produit, tu l'achetes là où tu le trouves le moins cher, ca releve de la logique...bon là pour le coup c'était mon premier achat, j'ai bien compris la lecon mais inutile de faire du trollisme a base "bande de niais, c'est evident que c'est pas normal"...vu le nombre de "vendeur en ligne" on y retrouve du tres bon comme du moins bon

----------


## Reizz

Je pense que si Steam ne réagit pas, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas moyen de dire que telle ou telle clé saisie par un utilisateur n'est pas passée par un circuit de distribution régulier.

Ils pourraient dire si clé vendue à telle "zone" et utilisée dans une autre (ip connexion), on bloque le jeu. Mais ça serait injuste pour ceux qui sont dans leur droit (voyageurs, expats, vpc) et certainement catastrophique pour l'image.

Peut être que pour quelques euros de fdp en plus, g2play pourrait être un site de VPC tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal. (à nous aussi ensuite de déclarer la valeur à la douane pour la régularité fiscale).

Mais l'inconnue est : que font-ils des boîtes actuellement alors que ce n'est pas normal de séparer boîte et cd-key ?

----------


## zepitou

> Attends ne me dis pas que tu ne sais pas lire les cgv, il n'est pas question de les lire comme un professionnel du droit, mais parfois un peu de bon sens te fais sentir que c'est pas top ! Ne me dis pas non plus qu'une telle différence de prix (méga promo) ne t'alerte pas ! Après si tu achètes, tu assumes tous les risques qui sont liés à ton achat, voilà ce que je voulais dire.


MOI non. Je risque pas de me tromper. Tout comme le phishing.

Mais ma maman, elle, oui. Elle va se planter. Elle verra un bô site avec tout plein de logos officiels. Et des "promos" hyper agressives (prix barrés). Ben elle va acheter.
Pareil pour plein d'autres gens.

Comme qui dirait, il existe dans le monde 10 sortes de gens.
Les informaticiens, et les autres.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et les 8 autres ?  :tired: 










 ::ninja::

----------


## Reizz

> Comme qui dirait, il existe dans le monde 10 sortes de gens.
> Les informaticiens, et les autres.


Pas d'accord avec ça. Le lien avec l'informatique n'est pas en cause. C'est uniquement commercial. Pense à tous ces vendeurs de salon qui viennent regrouper les gens dans des pseudo voyages leur proposant des trucs ultra chers en affirmant le contraire.

----------


## znokiss

> Ouais enfin le côté "je vends les clés etje renvoie les jeux à l'éditeur avant 7 jours pour être remboursé", pour le coup c'est illégal.


Encore une fois, à part les internautes fachés, y'a AUCUNE preuve de ceci. Allez, je vais jouer au bisounours. Je vais parler de G2Play avant sont rachat chinois.

Vous n'avez jamais pensé que c'est un gars qui a flairé un bon filon en profitant du décalage des prix Europe de l'Est/reste du monde qui achète des jeux en palettes, vends les clés et fait du petit bois ou des briques avec les boites ?

Forcément, le monsieur, il farfouille, et là un copain lui propose un bunch de clés Blood Bowl... Qui sont malheureusement pourrites. Pour ne pas se faire pourir à son tour, il propose donc à tout client lésé le remboursement ou renvoi d'une clé sensé, celle-là, fonctionner.

Après, c'est sur, la société est maintenant à Singapour, et surfe sur la frontière ténue de la légalité. A chacun de se demander si le jeu en vaut la chandelle. Mais le coup de renvoyer des boites décellophanées, mouaif bof.

Et une question que je me pose : Valve est-il réellement en mesure de différencier ma clé Orange Box G2Play de celle envoyée par mon pote de Montréal ? Une fois intégré à mon steam, les clés sont-elles constamment vérifiées ?

(je dis ça pour l'exemple, j'ai, perso, effectivement fait le plein de mon compte steam lors de mon séjour canadien).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Vu la tournure de certains posts, autant préciser quelques petites choses.
> 
> > DLGamer (ou la société possédant DLGamer) possède des contrats de distribution (incluant les pays de distribution et le prix d'achat du produit) avec l'ensemble des éditeurs des produits vendus.
> 
> > Au mieux, g2play et autres achètent à des grossistes des batchs de clés. Ils n'ont pas besoin de contrats de distributions avec les ayant droits. Le grossiste oui, incluant les pays de distribution. Et c'est là où il y a "tricherie" (comme le précise GMB ).
> 
> > Au pire, g2play et autres utilisent des moyens de paiement falsifiés (compte paypal, numéro de CB achetés 0.50€ en Chine...) et/ou le délais de rétraction pour obtenir "à moindre frais" des clés digitales pour les revendre (totalement illégalement). C'est le cas de BB par exemple...
> 
> > Les batchs de clés (retail ou digital) sont facilement traçable: elles sont générées par paquets distribuée spécifiquement à un grossiste/revendeur. Facile ensuite en "testant" une clé venant d'ici ou ailleurs si tout est normal... (ohh ma clé achetée sur g2play en étant FR vient d'un batch réservé à un grossiste chinois...)


Voilà c'est ça: DLGAMER ne fait pas de REvente, c'est donc très légal. 




> Donc pour être hyper pragmatique, si dans un magasin de jeux, ou dans une brocante, je paye pour un jeu, et je dis au mec "Ouvre la boite et dicte moi la clé maintenant que j'ai payé, la boite tu peux la garder je m'en fous" et qu'il le fait, ça rend la vente illégalle et caduque par ce fait ?
> 
> Désolé mais j'en reste béat .


Non, ça ne marche pas comme ça: D'abord, dans ton cas, ce n'est pas une REvente. Gardez bien en tête qu'ici on parle de REvente, pas de vente. Ensuite, tu es en magasin DONC tu as réellement acheté une boite c'est à dire que tu l'as entre les mains. Et après, si tu veux la donner tu fais ce que tu veux, SAUF que tu n'as plus le droit de conserver la clé évidemment, ni même un exemplaire du jeu, sinon c'est illégal. 

Mais si un site internet te dit, voilà, on vous REvend la boite, mais en fait on la garde, et on vous dicte la clé, là c'est illégal, oui car il ne revend pas en réalité le support.




> Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la chochotte ? Je n'ai pas besoin d'un avocat pour m'expliquer en quoi EA me faisait un joli doigt d'honneur avec sa réponse; je pense que tout le monde ici était capable de faire cette traduction sans qu'il soit nécessaire d'ajouter une traduction "nous malin, lui pigeon".
> 
> Excuses moi d'être affecté aux mots qu'on emploie à mon encontre, je fais partie de ces "chochottes" encore sensibles aux lettres (et ne me parle pas d'humour, je ne vois ce qu'apporte d'amusant cette caricature dans ce contexte).
> 
> 
> J'argumente en rien mon erreur d'avoir fait confiance à G2Play, je fais juste part de mon mécontentement quand on me qualifie de pigeon.
> 
> Aussi étonnant que cela puisse paraître, je n'irai pas témoigner chez Delarue et je continuerai à lire les articles de Grand Maitre B qui restent intéressants malgré son dernier "trait d'humour" qui ne m'a pas fait rire du tout.








> Encore une fois, à part les internautes fachés, y'a AUCUNE preuve de ceci. Allez, je vais jouer au bisounours. Je vais parler de G2Play avant sont rachat chinois.
> 
> Vous n'avez jamais pensé que c'est un gars qui a flairé un bon filon en profitant du décalage des prix Europe de l'Est/reste du monde qui achète des jeux en palettes, vends les clés et fait du petit bois ou des briques avec les boites ?
> 
> Forcément, le monsieur, il farfouille, et là un copain lui propose un bunch de clés Blood Bowl... Qui sont malheureusement pourrites. Pour ne pas se faire pourir à son tour, il propose donc à tout client lésé le remboursement ou renvoi d'une clé sensé, celle-là, fonctionner.
> 
> Après, c'est sur, la société est maintenant à Singapour, et surfe sur la frontière ténue de la légalité. A chacun de se demander si le jeu en vaut la chandelle. Mais le coup de renvoyer des boites décellophanées, mouaif bof.
> 
> Et une question que je me pose : Valve est-il réellement en mesure de différencier ma clé Orange Box G2Play de celle envoyée par mon pote de Montréal ? Une fois intégré à mon steam, les clés sont-elles constamment vérifiées ?
> ...


Faire des bonnes affaires en faisant jouer la concurrence européenne est possible, mais encore faut-il rester dans la légalité, sinon, franchement, autant pirater directement. Or, REvendre une CDKEY est, selon toute vraisemblance illégal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Illégale, mais la logique voudrait que non.
En revendant ta Cdkey, tu revends ton "droit" d'exploiter l'oeuvre, comme si tu revendais ta boîte.
Donc bon, c'est du pinaillage quand même tout ça  :tired:

----------


## Super Menteur

> Illégale, mais la logique voudrait que non.
> En revendant ta Cdkey, tu revends ton "droit" d'exploiter l'oeuvre, comme si tu revendais ta boîte.
> Donc bon, c'est du pinaillage quand même tout ça


La logique n'est pas la loi te répondrait GMB (si je puis me permettre  ::P: ).

Le gros problème (hors considérations légales cette fois) surtout c'est que pour un même produit tu as deux statuts différents en fonction de la méthode d'achat. Si tu achètes un jeu en version boîte, tu as le droit de le revendre mais ce n'est pas le cas en version dématérialisée, alors que pourtant il s'agit à priori d'une licence similaire. Pour un même jeu, une même licence et un même prix (et encore, le plus souvent les versions boites sont trouvables moins cher que leurs équivalents numériques...), deux statuts différents sont accordés à l'utilisateur final, l'un plus restrictif que l'autre.
C'est pour moi clairement anormal, même si en théorie c'est à l'acheteur de faire attention aux conditions de vente. D'ailleurs ça nous confirme que la vente dématérialisée est pour l'instant une belle arnaque. Prix similaire si ce n'est supérieur, pas de support physique et moins de droits, c'est une putain de sale affaire.

Et concernant les keysellers, la loi rend leur ventes illégales mais pourtant moralement et même dans la logique de libre échange européen, rien n'est pour moi répréhensible (encore une fois la loi française mis à part).

Résultat : une libéralisation européene à sens unique. Désolé pour le raccourci hasardeux mais quand il s'agit de délocaliser en Pologne, pas de problème, par contre quand il s'agit de profiter de leur prix pour les jeux vidéo, c'est no-way.

----------


## Wobak

> Non, ça ne marche pas comme ça: D'abord, dans ton cas, ce n'est pas une REvente. Gardez bien en tête qu'ici on parle de REvente, pas de vente. Ensuite, tu es en magasin DONC tu as réellement acheté une boite c'est à dire que tu l'as entre les mains. Et après, si tu veux la donner tu fais ce que tu veux, SAUF que tu n'as plus le droit de conserver la clé évidemment, ni même un exemplaire du jeu, sinon c'est illégal.


Et si c'est dans une brocante à un mec qui revend son jeu ? Il me le REvend bien dans ce cas là non ?

Sinon comment est défini le terme de vente ou de REvente ?

Désolé de stagner sur mon exemple mais j'ai du mal à saisir...

----------


## znokiss

Oki, je viens de saisir la différence entre la VEnte (chez steam, DLGamer et tous les autres) et la RE-vente de chez G2play.
Merci GMB, ma lanterne est maintenant éclaircie et ne ressemble plus à une vessie.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Et si c'est dans une brocante à un mec qui revend son jeu ? Il me le REvend bien dans ce cas là non ?
> 
> Sinon comment est défini le terme de vente ou de REvente ?
> 
> Désolé de stagner sur mon exemple mais j'ai du mal à saisir...


Oui, mais dans une brocante, il te REvend le support matériel de l'oeuvre de l'esprit (le DVD quoi). Et ça c'est légal (épuisement du droit de distribution qui sera traité dans mon prochain article du dernier numéro du CPC).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Reste que rien n'empêche le revendeur d'avoir gravé une copie du DVD du jeu et garder la clé.
Du coup l'acheteur l'aura dans le....

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui, mais là c'est un autre problème. Et si le vendeur garde une copie et la clé, il est dans l'illégalité. Quand tu revends le support et la clé, tu perds le droit de l'utiliser.

----------


## Sp1d3r

Et le "Ne faites pas de copie illégal de ce disque" (et ses variations) est devenu "Il est illégal de copier ce disque" sur certains disques de jeu (Dead Space, Crysis dans les jeux que j'ai sous la main).

De mémoire le 'Ne faites pas de copie illégal de ce disque' date au moins de Age of empires I (par contre, je serai bien incapable de retrouver le CD pour en être persuadé.)

Je suppose que ça doit être écrit dans le CLUF pour court-circuiter la loi sur la copie privé ? A moins qu'elle n'existe plus ou qu'elle ai des exceptions. Si GMB  pouvait préciser ?

Est-ce que la mention "Il est illégal de copier ce disque" est légal ? XD

----------


## Super Menteur

> Et le "Ne faites pas de copie illégal de ce disque" (et ses variations) est devenu "Il est illégal de copier ce disque" sur certains disques de jeu (Dead Space, Crysis dans les jeux que j'ai sous la main).
> 
> De mémoire le 'Ne faites pas de copie illégal de ce disque' date au moins de Age of empires I (par contre, je serai bien incapable de retrouver le CD pour en être persuadé.)
> 
> Je suppose que ça doit être écrit dans le CLUF pour court-circuiter la loi sur la copie privé ? A moins qu'elle n'existe plus ou qu'elle ai des exceptions. Si GMB  pouvait préciser ?
> 
> Est-ce que la mention "Il est illégal de copier ce disque" est légal ? XD


A mon avis les éditeurs se basent sur le fait que notre depuis peu la loi française interdit de contourner un système de protection, même pour réaliser une copie personelle. Ce n'était pas le cas à l'époque de AOE. Du coup si le CD est protégé contre la copie, toute copie devient par ce fait illégale.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Et le "Ne faites pas de copie illégal de ce disque" (et ses variations) est devenu "Il est illégal de copier ce disque" sur certains disques de jeu (Dead Space, Crysis dans les jeux que j'ai sous la main).
> 
> De mémoire le 'Ne faites pas de copie illégal de ce disque' date au moins de Age of empires I (par contre, je serai bien incapable de retrouver le CD pour en être persuadé.)
> 
> Je suppose que ça doit être écrit dans le CLUF pour court-circuiter la loi sur la copie privé ? A moins qu'elle n'existe plus ou qu'elle ai des exceptions. Si GMB  pouvait préciser ?
> 
> Est-ce que la mention "Il est illégal de copier ce disque" est légal ? XD


Depuis l'arrêt Mulholand Drive, il a été réaffirmé que la possibilité de faire une copie privée n'est pas un droit mais une exception, ce qui signifie que les DRM sont légaux, ce qui signifie qu'un éditeur de jeu peut légalement interdire toute copie du disque, y compris au titre de la copie privée. L'acheteur, qui ne peut invoquer un droit à la copie privée, ne peut donc s'en plaindre. 

Dura lex sed lex.

----------


## Belkanell

Etant inquiet quand à un éventuel ban de mon compte Steam, suite à l'achat d’une clef Dawn of War 2, j’ai envoyé un mèl à l’assistance de Steam, afin d’expliquer ma bonne foi, et la découverte de l’illégalité des clefs suite à l’article de GMB.

J’ai eu ceci comme réponse :




> Bonjour
> 
> Cette clef n'est pas compatible avec Steam. Tentez d'obtenir un remboursement aupres de ce revendeur.

----------


## Frypolar

> Etant inquiet quand à un éventuel ban de mon compte Steam, suite à l'achat d’une clef Dawn of War 2, j’ai envoyé un mèl à l’assistance de Steam, afin d’expliquer ma bonne foi, et la découverte de l’illégalité des clefs suite à l’article de GMB.
> 
> J’ai eu ceci comme réponse :


Tu as mentionné l'origine de la clé ?

----------


## Mark Havel

Non, il a demandé comme ça pour voir, avec une clé du genre 000000000000  :;): .
La question à se poser est de savoir si la clé obtenue a fonctionné...

----------


## Belkanell

J'ai expliqué à Steam que j'avais acheté la clef sur G2Play, sans savoir que c'était illégale. La clef avait fonctionnée.

----------


## MaitreSoda

> J'ai expliqué à Steam que j'avais acheté la clef sur G2Play, sans savoir que c'était illégale. La clef avait fonctionnée.


Je ne comprends malgré tout pas la réponse de Steam. Comment invoquer le fait que la clé ne soit pas compatible avec Steam si elle a permis de valider le jeu ? Ça sonne bien compatible à mes oreilles, ça.

Merci pour toutes ces explications et discussions, vous avez au fil de ces 5 pages tous posés les questions que je me posais en lisant l'article et les réponses y ont été apportées.

----------


## Sao

Moi je l'ai pris sur Online Keystore, j'ai pas de soucis pour le moment ... Wait'n see.

----------


## birdyjcr

Suis confus .... Mais en au lien indiqué ci dessous ....
Http://www.dlgamer.com/buy-fear_2_project_origin-telechargement-p-4065.html?affil=032871744&typnews=lstprodpartner&language=fr&sr=980

En dessous de CANARD PC ecrit en gros ... Il n'y a pas un onglet "serial" pour ...euh ... Achetez des clefs ????

Nan vraiment confus je suis ... Je sors !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Suis confus .... Mais en au lien indiqué ci dessous ....
> Http://www.dlgamer.com/buy-fear_2_pr...uage=fr&sr=980
> 
> En dessous de CANARD PC ecrit en gros ... Il n'y a pas un onglet "serial" pour ...euh ... Achetez des clefs ????
> 
> Nan vraiment confus je suis ... Je sors !


Si tu veux éviter la confusion, lis les posts précédents, on a déjà répondu à cette question: DLGAMER ne fait pas de REvente de serials, mais de la vente.

----------


## Ezhaac

C'est officiel, je suis une quiche en droit. 
J'ai lu l'article avec autant d'intérêt que de scepticisme, convaincu malgré l'argumentation énoncée de la pseudo-légalité du processus  et à chaque réponse partageant ce point de vue, je me disais "Ouiii, vala, bon argument, j'aurais pas dit mieux !", comme une cheerleader hystérique sous acides.
Mais je dois bien dire que GMB a brillamment balayé tout ça de sa science juridique, je m'incline.  :;):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Pas d'accord avec ça. Le lien avec l'informatique n'est pas en cause. C'est uniquement commercial. Pense à tous ces vendeurs de salon qui viennent regrouper les gens dans des pseudo voyages leur proposant des trucs ultra chers en affirmant le contraire.


Exact, et c'est comme ça qu'on se retrouve multi-propriétaire à "Asspen".  ::P:

----------


## Yank31

A défaut de réponse du maître, je me permets de partager ici la réponse à mes questionnements : A considérer que la vente réalisée par la société G2PLAY.net via son site internet soit constitutive d'une contrefaçon, suis-je moi même légalement considéré comme contrefacteur ?

En effet, les crimes et délits supposent, pour que la culpabilité soit retenue, de démontrer l'intention de l'auteur de les commettre. Or en l'espèce le site apparaît honnête à première vue, et dans le cas des CD-KEYS valve ou EA, le site redirige vers les plates-formes officielles qui acceptent ces codes d'accès et délivrent le contenu. A priori, du point de vue du consommateur, rien d'illégal, donc l'élément intentionnel me semblait difficile à caractériser.

Oui mais voilà, la contrefaçon n'est pas uniquement un délit pénal, c'est également un délit civil. Ce point est fondamental puisqu'en matière civile, nul n'est besoin de démontrer l'intention pour retenir la responsabilité du contrefacteur.

Dès lors dans le cas présent, à supposer une nouvelle fois cette vente constitutive d'une contrefaçon, l'acquéreur pourra voir sa responsabilité civile retenue en cas de litige et même si tout lui laisser penser qu'il s'agissait d'une opération parfaitement légale.

La bonne ou mauvaise foi de l'acheteur n'interviendra, dans la pratique, qu'au niveau du prononcé des dommages intérêts, qui seront normalement moins élevés pour un contrefacteur de toute bonne foi.

Responsable mais pas coupable

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Euh, je ne t'ai pas répondu ? Bon ben désolé alors, je ne voulais pas te laisser dans le lac. Ceci dit, tu te réponds à toi même, et ça c'est uber-classe  ::): 

En matière de contrefaçon, la situation est plus compliquée que cela. Les juges admettent très souvent que l'élément intentionnel est caractérisé par le fait même de la contrefaçon. 

Mais en général, il s'agit de procès où quelqu'un est pris en train de télécharger 10000 fichiers musicaux; c'est difficile de plaider qu'il n'avait pas l'intention ou la conscience de commettre un délit. 

Dans le cas des ventes de clé, je pense qu'un juge considérerait plus facilement que l'élément intentionnel n'y est pas (cad donc que l'acheteur ne voulait/n'avait pas conscience de commettre un délit).

De toutes les façons, selon la forme définitive que prendra HADOPI 2 après la saisine du CC, tout ça changera, puisque, peut être, sera puni tout délit de contrefaçon selon le modèle des contraventions routières. 

Sinon, je pose une question à ceux qui sont passés par un site de vente de clés. Où avez-vous téléchargé le jeu ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Sinon, je pose une question à ceux qui sont passés par un site de vente de clés. Où avez-vous téléchargé le jeu ?


Perso j'ai acheté ma clé Left4Dead sur G2PLAY, et j'ai récupéré le jeu sur Steam, sans trop réfléchir il est vrai à la légalité de la chose... Ta question concerne n'importe quelle clé, ou juste celle de l'histoire de BloodBowl ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non c'était pour n'importe quelle clés. En tous les cas, n'oubliez pas que télécharger une oeuvre de l'esprit sur un réseau P2P est illégal, même quand on a acheté l'oeuvre par ailleurs.

----------


## Arseur

Et l'emprunt du CD d'un ami le temps de l'installation ? Est-ce légal si on y adjoint une clé acquise via G2P ?
Ou plutôt, est-ce que ce serait légal si la clé vendue par G2P est considérée comme légale ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Non c'était pour n'importe quelle clés. En tous les cas, n'oubliez pas que télécharger une oeuvre de l'esprit sur un réseau P2P est illégal, même quand on a acheté l'oeuvre par ailleurs.


Tiens d'ailleurs. Télécharger via un logiciel de P2P est illégal et l'accent à surtout été mis sur le fait qu'on envoie des données. Mais si on obtient le jeu en le téléchargeant via un site type Rapidshare (donc pas d'envoi de données), est-ce illégal ? Parce que c'est toujours de la contrefaçon non ? Dans le cas où on a acheté le jeu précédemment bien sûr.

Pour répondre à ta question : Orange Box achetée sur G2Play, j'ai rentré la clé dans Steam donc j'ai obtenu les jeux via la plateforme ; Anno 1404 acheté sur OnlineKeyStore, jeu obtenu via Megaupload.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Et l'emprunt du CD d'un ami le temps de l'installation ? Est-ce légal si on y adjoint une clé acquise via G2P ?
> Ou plutôt, est-ce que ce serait légal si la clé vendue par G2P est considérée comme légale ?


Si la vente de clé était légale et SI l'ami a acheté légalement, de son côté, le jeu, oui, ça irait car la "source" (ici l'ami) est légale.




> Tiens d'ailleurs. Télécharger via un logiciel de P2P est illégal et l'accent à surtout été mis sur le fait qu'on envoie des données. Mais si on obtient le jeu en le téléchargeant via un site type Rapidshare (donc pas d'envoi de données), est-ce illégal ? Parce que c'est toujours de la contrefaçon non ? Dans le cas où on a acheté le jeu précédemment bien sûr.
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question : Orange Box achetée sur G2Play, j'ai rentré la clé dans Steam donc j'ai obtenu les jeux via la plateforme ; Anno 1404 acheté sur OnlineKeyStore, jeu obtenu via Megaupload.


Ici non c'est illégal. J'ai souvent cité la circulaire du ministre de la justice qui interdit le téléchargement sur les réseaux P2P pas seulement parce qu'on uploade aussi des données, mais surtout parce que la "source" est illégale. C'est à dire que l'oeuvre sur le réseau est, en elle même une contrefaçon, soit parce que le premier seeder (ou uploader dans les sites du genre Megaupload) n'a certainement pas acheté l'oeuvre et que enfin, elle est proposée au grand public, ce qui est illégal). 

Ne vous y trompez pas, les binaries et les sites genre rapidshare ne rendent pas vos téléchargements légaux, même si vous n'uploadez rien, et peu importe, dans ce cas, le débat sur la légalité ou pas de la vente de clé.

D'ailleurs, c'est encore un mauvais coup de ces sites de vente de clés. S'ils étaient légaux, ils devraient rappeler l'interdiction de télécharger une oeuvre ailleurs que chez l'éditeur officiel ou un partenaire de distribution, pour éviter justement que les consommateur n'aillent commettre un acte illégal sur les réseaux P2P ou autres.

----------


## Canard WC

> Non c'était pour n'importe quelle clés. En tous les cas, n'oubliez pas que télécharger une oeuvre de l'esprit sur un réseau P2P est illégal, même quand on a acheté l'oeuvre par ailleurs.


Le seul achat que j'ai fait sur G2Play, c'est SIMS3.
J'ai reçu par mail ma CD Key et le lien pour télécharger le jeu => lien vers le site officiel d'Electronic Arts via le EA download Manager !
La recrudescence de ces sites de vente de CD Key est aussi une conséquence de la mondialisation de l'économie.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi seuls les patrons en délocalisant leur production pourraient profiter des avantages des pays au pouvoir d'achat bien en deça du notre.
Maintenant le consommateur peut aussi en profiter, et ça ne me choque pas car quoiqu'il en soit l'ajustement se fera sans doute par le haut par la loi de l'offre et de la demande.

----------


## Gary

L'auteur de cet article a-t-il lu le fameux L122-3-1 du CPI ??? Il explique juste que si un editeur/auteur autorise la vente d'un exemplaire matériel de son/ses oeuvres sur le territoire d'un état membre de la communauté européen alors il ne peut interdire la vente de ces exemplaires sur d'autres territoires de la communauté, ca ne parle pas de numérique ou physique.

C'est ou que vous avez vu que la revente d'une oeuvre numérique était interdite?

Le principe même de Fotolia quoi, ou du boulot des 3/4 des webmasters/graphiste.

Ensuite le dernier point est totalement faux, étant donné que le droit de rétractation n'est pas valable pour les enregistrements audio / vidéo et les logiciels informatiques qui ont été descellés par le consommateur!



PS: JE N'AI PAS D'ACTIONS CHEZ G2P  :^_^: 
PS²: je suis dispo pour un débat

----------


## gun

Tiens g2play est revenu avec des nouvelles clefs pour BB et ils précisent qu'elles seront 100% fonctionnels selon eux et du dispenser officiel. Sans vouloir faire de la pub, mais bon, ils arrivent quand meme a racheter des clefs officiels alors qu'ils sont soit disant "grilliés".



> Blood Bowl had dry times on G2PLAY but finally we managed to get new stock at the very same great price 14,99 EUR! This time no keys are getting revoked or what so ever! Keys come from direct distributors of the publishers. Moneyback guarantee as always on G2PLAY.

----------


## Yank31

@Gary

Je me suis fait la même remarque en lisant l'article L. 122-3-1 dudit code. Oui mais voilà, il faut lire l'article _a contrario_.

Il est légalement prévu que l'auteur ne peut pas interdire la revente des exemplaires matériels de ses oeuvres etc. A contrario, l'auteur peut donc parfaitement interdire la revente des exemplaires numériques de ses oeuvres.

Gageons que cette interdiction figure dans (quasiment) toutes les licences d'utilisation des jeux vidéos vendus sous forme numérique, et gageons qu'il s'agit également de ce que GMB se refuse à développer ici puisqu'il doit s'agir du sujet de son article papier du dernier numéro de CPC.

En résumé : l'article précité nous dit clairement, _a contrario_, que les auteurs ont le droit d'interdire la revente des exemplaires non matériels (et donc numériques) dont la vente a été autorisée sur l'un des territoires etc., ce que les auteurs doivent certainement préciser dans leurs licences.


Ceci dit à mon avis le business de G2PLAY c'est d'acheter des exemplaires matériels, et d'en revendre uniquement le code d'accès.

Je ne vois aucun contournement d'un DRM ici (et encore moins d'un DRM anti-copie !), contrairement à GMB. En revanche il semblerait que la revente seule du code d'accès soit illégale, pour une raison qu'il n'explique toujours pas, étant donné qu'il s'agit encore du sujet de son article à venir dans le dernier numéro d'été de CPC.

En espérant t'avoir épargné de te faire traiter de gros pigeon nageant au fond d'un lac.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> L'auteur de cet article a-t-il lu le fameux L122-3-1 du CPI ??? Il explique juste que si un editeur/auteur autorise la vente d'un exemplaire matériel de son/ses oeuvres sur le territoire d'un état membre de la communauté européen alors il ne peut interdire la vente de ces exemplaires sur d'autres territoires de la communauté, ca ne parle pas de numérique ou physique.
> 
> C'est ou que vous avez vu que la revente d'une oeuvre numérique était interdite?
> 
> Le principe même de Fotolia quoi, ou du boulot des 3/4 des webmasters/graphiste.
> 
> Ensuite le dernier point est totalement faux, étant donné que le droit de rétractation n'est pas valable pour les enregistrements audio / vidéo et les logiciels informatiques qui ont été descellés par le consommateur!
> 
> 
> ...


L'auteur a bien lu l'article. Gary ne l'a en revanche pas lu. L'article dit:

Dès lors que la première vente d'un ou des _exemplaires matériels_ d'une oeuvre a été autorisée par l'auteur ou ses ayants droit sur le territoire d'un Etat membre de la Communauté européenne ou d'un autre Etat partie à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen, la vente de ces exemplaires de cette oeuvre ne peut plus être interdite dans les Etats membres de la Communauté européenne et les Etats parties à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen.

Quant au dernier point, l'auteur ne comprend pas pourquoi gary dit qu'il est faux. Le dernier point concerne une magouille du soi-disant intermédiaire de G2PLAY. Ce n'est donc ni vrai ni faux.

---------- Post ajouté à 07h11 ----------




> @Gary
> 
> Gageons que cette interdiction figure dans (quasiment) toutes les licences d'utilisation des jeux vidéos vendus sous forme numérique, et gageons qu'il s'agit également de ce que GMB se refuse à développer ici puisqu'il doit s'agir du sujet de son article papier du dernier numéro de CPC.


Voilà; achetez le dernier numéro de l'été  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 07h12 ----------




> En espérant t'avoir épargné de te faire traiter de gros pigeon nageant au fond d'un lac.


Raté ! Tout le monde est un gros pigeon nageant au fond d'un lac.

----------


## SAYA

> En espérant t'avoir épargné de te faire traiter de gros pigeon nageant au fond d'un lac.


.

Décidément tu n'as pas d'humour : connais-tu ce proverbe chinois : "_on apprend peu par la victoire mais beaucoup par la défaite"_ ::P:

----------


## Gary

> L'auteur a bien lu l'article. Gary ne l'a en revanche pas lu. L'article dit:
> 
> Dès lors que la première vente d'un ou des _exemplaires matériels_ d'une oeuvre a été autorisée par l'auteur ou ses ayants droit sur le territoire d'un Etat membre de la Communauté européenne ou d'un autre Etat partie à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen, la vente de ces exemplaires de cette oeuvre ne peut plus être interdite dans les Etats membres de la Communauté européenne et les Etats parties à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen.


L'article ne parle pas pour autant de numérique, donc elle n'interdit pas la revente d'œuvre numérique, le contrat d'utilisation ENTRE l'éditeur ET le consommateur oui dans 95% des cas, mais pas la loi!

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ecoute, tu es gentil, mais là, je te dis comment marche la loi. Le législateur européen, le législateur français et l'ensemble des tribunaux et de la doctrine sont tous unanimes. Donc, ne cherche même pas à argumenter c'est inutile. 

Seul l'exemplaire matériel fait l'objet d'un épuisement du droit de distribution et un "objet" numérique n'est pas matériel, que ça te plaise ou non.

----------


## Gary

> Ecoute, tu es gentil, mais là, je te dis comment marche la loi. Le législateur européen, le législateur français et l'ensemble des tribunaux et de la doctrine sont tous unanimes. Donc, ne cherche même pas à argumenter c'est inutile. 
> 
> Seul l'exemplaire matériel fait l'objet d'un épuisement du droit de distribution et un "objet" numérique n'est pas matériel, que ça te plaise ou non.


Oui je sais, mais pas la peine de te la raconter.

Mais ca empêche pas Itunes de REVENDRE des mp3  et la Fnac de faire pareil avec les films, jeux video (OUI OUI EN NUMÉRIQUE), c'est même bien spécifié

"le film est enregistré sur votre pc définitivement, il vous APPARTIENT sans durée limitée"

Donc en suivant ta logique ils sont clairement hors la loi (qui ne parle toujours pas de numérique au passage t'es pas foutu de trouver l'article) vu qu'on ne possède ni le dvd du film/jeux vidéo ni le cd de l'album

PS: j'ai d'autres exemples si tu veux hein.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

D'abord je me la raconte si je veux, j'ai le background très largement pour moi. 

Ensuite, on n'a jamais dit le contraire. L'épuisement du droit de distribution ne marche que pour les exemplaires matériels, point barre. Ce qui veut dire que, si un éditeur a envie de permettre, dans la licence, la revente de son jeu en version numérique, il peut le faire (ex spore). J'ai déjà expliqué tout ça dans mon article CPC 196. Si tu es intéressé achète-le. Si tu n'es pas intéressé, retourne bronzer. Dans tous les cas, cesse de me faire perdre mon temps en me demandant si j'ai lu des articles du code de la propriété intellectuelle c'est idiot.

----------


## Wobak

> Mais ca empêche pas Itunes de REVENDRE des mp3  et la Fnac de faire pareil avec les films, jeux video (OUI OUI EN NUMÉRIQUE), c'est même bien spécifié


Alors comme je suis un bon élève, j'vais juste te dire qu'ils ne "RE"vendent pas des MP3.
Ils les "VENDENT", subtile nuance, mais nuance quand même  :;): 

J'ai bon Maître ?  ::):

----------


## Gary

La boutique facture le client, et l'éditeur/auteur facture la boutique..

*Je n'ai pas voulu offenser le grand maitre dans mes messages, excuse moi si tu l'as pris comme ca, je voulais juste un débat sur un point qui me chagrinais rien de plus normal, je suis dispo en pv si jamais t'as du temps à perdre.
*

----------


## Super Menteur

C'est pas comme si on avait déjà répondu 15 fois à la question ici même aussi...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Alors comme je suis un bon élève, j'vais juste te dire qu'ils ne "RE"vendent pas des MP3.
> Ils les "VENDENT", subtile nuance, mais nuance quand même 
> 
> J'ai bon Maître ?


Tu as tout bon  :;):  C'est pas qu'une nuance, c'est même tout ce qui fait la différence entre qqn qui fait l'effort de suivre et qui comprend et...un autre.




> C'est pas comme si on avait déjà répondu 15 fois à la question ici même aussi...


Toi aussi tu as tout bon  :;):

----------


## Yank31

> L'article ne parle pas pour autant de numérique, donc elle n'interdit pas la revente d'œuvre numérique, le contrat d'utilisation ENTRE l'éditeur ET le consommateur oui dans 95% des cas, mais pas la loi!


En effet la loi n'interdit pas expressement la revente d'oeuvre numérique.

Mais comme tu le relèves toi-même, le contrat d'utilisation l'interdit dans 95 % des cas.

Or, le contrat est la loi des parties, et c'est la loi qui le dit (art. 1134 du code civil).

D'où, la loi interdit la revente des oeuvres numériques si le contrat le mentionne.




> .
> 
> Décidément tu n'as pas d'humour : connais-tu ce proverbe chinois : "_on apprend peu par la victoire mais beaucoup par la défaite"_


Tu dis ça parce que tu n'as été traitée de grosse pigeonne nageant au fond d'un lac que tardivement et collectivement. Laisse donc ces mots s'imprégner dans ta personne et tu verras qu'il est difficile de garder sa jovialité.

----------


## SAYA

> Tu dis ça parce que tu n'as été traitée de grosse pigeonne nageant au fond d'un lac que tardivement et collectivement. Laisse donc ces mots s'imprégner dans ta personne et tu verras qu'il est difficile de garder sa jovialité.
> 
> .... N'atteint pas la blanche colombes ah! Zut, j'ai oublié le début alzheimer peut être    allez gardons le sourire, cpc c'est ludique et aux échanges pacifiques....


http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:...colombe_ma.jpg

Tiens finalement, je trouve que ça "colle" mieux à CPc
http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgur...%3D60%26um%3D1

----------


## Yank31

Ya pas que des désavantages, c'est sûr  :^_^:

----------


## SAYA

> Ya pas que des désavantages, c'est sûr 
> 
> http://barbieetkenjournalistes.files...nt_pietons.jpg


Mais il finira (enfin pas dans mon assiette) en *Pigeons ramiers aux petits pois* :haha:  :haha:

----------


## STooB

Question@50cents :

Les jeux Steam ayant été liés à un compte deviennent invendables ?  ::huh:: 
Que ce soit en version boite ou dématerialisée pareil ...  :tired:

----------


## Super Menteur

> Question@50cents :
> 
> Les jeux Steam ayant été liés à un compte deviennent invendables ? 
> Que ce soit en version boite ou dématerialisée pareil ...


Les jeux en version dématérialisée sont invendables.

Les jeux en version boite peuvent bénéficier d'un reset de la CD Key en contactant le service client.

----------


## STooB

::o:  KEEWWWLL  :B): 
MERCI du tuyau  :^_^: 

Même si j'ai jamais revendu un seul de mes jeux PC :D

----------


## Belkanell

G2Play semble sans vie...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Effectivement, G2PLAY.net ne fonctionne plus.

----------


## Sp1d3r

ça doit être un problème de DNS de votre côté, je suis à l'autre bout du monde et chez moi ça marche.

----------


## znokiss

Je suis en Suisse et ça marche aussi.

----------


## outan

Je suis dans le south of fwance et ça marche  ::ninja::

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Mmmm....Petite réflexion personnelle: quand j'achète un jeu sous STEAM je n'ai jamais aucun pb de clé. Personne n'a jamais un pb de clé. C'est du zéro défaut. Avec G2PLAY et ses amis, c'est pas le cas, ce qui justifie d'une certaine magouille. Quand G2PLAY répond Recently we have aquired Blood Bowl keys from a supplier who showed up to get them in unlegitimate way, on se moque du monde. Qui est ce supplier ? Certainement pas l'éditeur du jeu, or je le répète, *la seule revente possible est celle d'un support d'oeuvre de l'esprit, pas l'oeuvre en version numérique*.


quoique ?? le L122-3 CPI (on dirait une CD key tiens) précise que "la reproduction consiste dans la fixation matérielle de l'oeuvre par tout moyen qui permette de communiquer l'oeuvre au public par voie indirecte." et la jurisprudence a jugé que le format mp3 (p. ex) est une reproduction.

Or donc et ce nonobstant, est ce qu'on ne peut pas considérer qu'une reproduction numérique est une fixation matérielle (mais dématerialisée, seule la fiction juridique peut arriver à ce résultat digne de l'enfant caché de G. Majax et de David Copperfield), et donc appliquer L 122-3-1 à une oeuvre en version numérique ??

D'où: un exemplaire matériel pourrait-il être une reproduction numérique , non ?

et si non, itunes serait donc entièrement illégal (vente ou revente sans support physique...).

Le 122-3-1 aurait juste vocation à interdire des ventes sur un territoire, sauf si le titulaire des droits les a précédemment autorisées, auquel cas il ne peut plus les interdire, sauf exceptions (mais là on rentre dans la catégorie du droit de la ditribution et de la contrafaçon de nike, et c'est le mal...).

sinon, jene sais pas si dans les contrats STEAM et autre il est indiqué une clause interdisant la revente ?

edit: ah oui, j'avais pas tout lu au dessus, n'empêche que l'article qui interdirait, à un consommateur la revente des seuls supports numériques ne serait elle pas un peu abusive (pardon: pratique de vente déloyale...), au sens du code dela conso ?

----------


## Eklis

Nécro !!§§  ::o:

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Nécro !!§§


ben vi, j'avais jamais vu ce topic  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tilt

> - Dernière hypothèse, la pire : le jeu n'est même pas vraiment acheté par le revendeur. C'est le cas, semble-t-il, du site G2PLAY. Ce dernier achète un jeu, puis fait jouer son droit à se rétracter dans les 7 jours et le retourne ; mais il a noté la clé et la revend. Inutile, je crois, de commenter cette manœuvre.



Trop gros....passera pas....

----------


## znokiss

Je sais pas pour le 2ème cas, mais pour le premier, j'ai blindé mon steam à mort étant au Canada, juste avant de rentrer, et aucun problème pour télécharger ces jeux depuis la France une semaine plus tard.
Je pense que la vérification géographique sur steam se fait au niveau du paiement. Une fois que les jeux sont à toi, ils vont quand même pas vérifier à chaque fois où tu te balade dans le monde, non ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Il est très difficile de répondre à cette question en général. Il faut consulter l'EULA (ou CLUF en français) au cas par cas; à ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'interdiction légale générale qui empêcherait d'acheter un jeu sur une plate forme de distribution numérique américaine (ou la version américaine de la plate forme). Je ne crois pas que STEAM t'empêche de le faire, mais faudrait voir aussi avec le CLUF/EULA de l'éditeur du jeu considéré.

Pour l'Europe, tu peux acheter un jeu sur un site anglais, c'est la libre circulation des marchandises qui te le permet.

----------


## arnolf

Malheureusement, c'est sur les sites amerlock qu'on trouve les offres les plus alléchantes; et la quasi totalité de ces sites refusent la vente aux clients d'Europe qu'ils repèrent grâce à leur IP. Ex: COD 4 à 49 eur sur les stores EU contre 39$, je vous laisse faire le calcul. Le principal problème étant à mon avis la TVA et les droits de douane.

----------


## Eklis

Et j'imagine que l'utilisation d'un proxy à ce genre de fins n'a rien de légal, du coup ?

Edit : ouais bon d'accord, en fait GMB a déjà répondu à ma question, je suis un caca.  :Emo:

----------


## Yank31

Ouah le psycho-drame à l'époque...

J'ai relu et je comprends toujours pas, ou du moins c'est pas clair pour moi : 
1°) la loi n'interdit pas explicitement la revente d'un exemplaire numérique, amiright? 
2°) Ce n'est donc que si la licence interdit la revente d'un exemplaire numérique que la pratique de G2PLAY devient illégale? Je dis pas que c'est pas super probable hein... mais du coup, du côté de l'acheteur, c'est encore plus chaud de caractériser une contrefaçon au moment de l'achat, puisqu'il n'a pas pu lire les termes de la licence avant de l'acheter. Après, selon la façon de se procurer la copie, c'est une autre histoire.
3°) Avec l'arrêt récent de la CJCE (connais pas l'acronyme récent), si l'acquéreur dispose d'un "droit de propriété" sur la licence + copie, toute cette affaire de revente de clef pourrait devenir beaucoup plus légale tout à coup, non ?

Impressionné quand même par le niveau d’agressivité... bon de mes posts un peu. Surtout que l'idée de base était de savoir si je pouvais conserver les liens G2PLAY et consorts dans la liste des offres légales... /communication failure.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Mais tu es fou ? Tu veux re déclencher une flame war ? En tous les cas, l'arrêt de la Cour pourrait bien changer tout ça en effet, sauf que rien ne dit que cette jurisprudence soit applicable aux JV, loin de là. C'est l'objet de ma dernière news Jurigeek.

----------


## Eilkh

Edit : je pose ma question ailleurs car je ne pense pas que ce soit le lieu pour  :;):

----------


## Yank31

Non pas flamewar... pas flamewar. De mémoire c'était pas très agréable.

Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si je peux décemment maintenir les sites à la G2PLAY dans le topic "offre légales" ou si c'est un faux pas vis-à-vis de CPC.

Et puis accessoirement pour ma gouverne personnelle, si la loi interdit expressément la revente des exemplaires numériques.

----------


## f3n3k

N'importe quoi cette article, encore une chasse aux sorcières non fondée.
Et bientôt on va nous dire qu'on fait marcher le terrorisme, qu'on vole le cdkey de la bouche du petit croatien etc...
c'est bon arrêtons là. Ils sont là et toujours là et c'est pas pour rien.
Faut pas être dégouter de pas avoir eu l'idée d'ouvrir des Keysellers.
Puis le coup de mélanger comme une bonne soupe les lois française, européenne dans une situation mondiale...
Enfin bref j'ai acheté, j’achète et j’achèterai, jamais eu un seul soucis et d'ailleurs merci plutôt à la France de nous taxer comme des bêtes à tout va.

----------


## MegABiloU

On peut voir que des clé cd ont été bannies pour le genre de pratiques mentionnées dans l'article ci-présent pour le jeu Natural Selection 2
Ceci est expliqué en détail ICI.

----------


## Dark Fread

> N'importe quoi cette article, encore une chasse aux sorcières non fondée.
> Et bientôt on va nous dire qu'on fait marcher le terrorisme, qu'on vole le cdkey de la bouche du petit croatien etc...
> c'est bon arrêtons là. Ils sont là et toujours là et c'est pas pour rien.
> Faut pas être dégouter de pas avoir eu l'idée d'ouvrir des Keysellers.
> Puis le coup de mélanger comme une bonne soupe les lois française, européenne dans une situation mondiale...
> Enfin bref j'ai acheté, j'achète et j'achèterai, jamais eu un seul soucis et d'ailleurs merci plutôt à la France de nous taxer comme des bêtes à tout va.

----------


## Rocca

Salut, alors la question a peut-être déjà été posée mais venant de découvrir l''article en première page (oui je sais 3 ans plus tard  ::P:  ).

Je me pose une petite question sur l'utilisation du forum partie vente et achat. En effet, avec les bundles AMD pas mal de monde vend (ou tente comme moi) les clefs steam, origin, uplay...

Si j'ai bien lu l'article ce n'est pas légal au sens du code de la consommation partie législative ??

Quelqu'un pour confirmer ? merci d'avance

----------

